# Any other Little/Baby/Diaper Furs?



## Tytysi (Jan 23, 2018)

Hey guys! So, I've always had my one and only furry OC that represents _me._ He's a slender lion-mouse boasting confidence and athletic prowess. He's been my fursona for around 6 years now, but I've decided it's finally time for me to make a secondary, and what better secondary to have than one that represents my Little side?!







Show off your smol sonas! :3


----------



## Aspen1994 (Feb 17, 2018)

I'm an ABDL/Furry. I always post commissions done for me on my FA page, credit always goes to the artists as none of the art is done by me. Userpage of Aspen1994 -- Fur Affinity [dot] net


----------



## Inkblooded (Feb 18, 2018)

well i already have the problem of people treating me like a baby because of my young looking face and i hate it so why would i want to embrace it? babies arent even cute they just shit everywhere and scream.


----------



## CelestialTear (Feb 18, 2018)

That's a super, super cute character!


----------



## Astus (Feb 22, 2018)

I wouldn't expect to find many on the forums here... but I am in fact one of them :O


----------



## Sagt (Feb 23, 2018)

Oh, I didn't see this thread initially.

I'm one too. I would share my character... but he hasn't been drawn yet. I'm still trying to figure out the details before I commit to a design.


----------



## Tytysi (Mar 14, 2018)

Aspen1994 said:


> I'm an ABDL/Furry. I always post commissions done for me on my FA page, credit always goes to the artists as none of the art is done by me. Userpage of Aspen1994 -- Fur Affinity [dot] net


Oh goodness you have such adorable characters!!



Inkblooded said:


> well i already have the problem of people treating me like a baby because of my young looking face and i hate it so why would i want to embrace it? babies arent even cute they just shit everywhere and scream.


Oh, don't get me wrong, I find actual human babies absolutely horrifying. Sticky, smelly, expensive, uhg... But the accessories and such are very endearing I think!



CelestialTear said:


> That's a super, super cute character!


Thank you ^^



Astusthefox said:


> I wouldn't expect to find many on the forums here... but I am in fact one of them :O


Lils unite! Do you have a little sona designed already?



Lcs said:


> Oh, I didn't see this thread initially.
> 
> I'm one too. I would share my character... but he hasn't been drawn yet. I'm still trying to figure out the details before I commit to a design.


What kind of ideas are you tossing around?


----------



## Astus (Mar 14, 2018)

Tytysi said:


> Lils unite! Do you have a little sona designed already?



Yeah  I've been around for a while... I'll post two of my favs of my character 



Spoiler: Picture 1













Spoiler: Picture 2











I mainly like those because they're the tags I wear at cons  (usually only the first one for obvious reasons)


----------



## Jaberwocky (Mar 14, 2018)

Uhm... Yes óò


----------



## Sagt (Mar 14, 2018)

Tytysi said:


> What kind of ideas are you tossing around?


I've pretty much made up my mind that he's going to be a dog, but I haven't quite decided on the breed. Probably a terrier of some kind, but maybe not. As for his clothing, I kind of want to have him dressed up in a costume, like as an astronaut or superhero. :x

Other than that, not much. I've been a bit indecisive and haven't had the time to put enough thought in it; IRL stuff has been sucking up most of my free time for the past two months. I'll get around to completing him at some point.


----------



## Paintedfoxy (Mar 14, 2018)

Astusthefox said:


> Yeah  I've been around for a while... I'll post two of my favs of my character
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm also a babyfur! Those are awesome pics, love the 2nd one. I am in the final stages for finishing up my own before i get him commissioned .


----------



## Alif (Mar 15, 2018)

Aspen1994 said:


> I'm an ABDL/Furry. I always post commissions done for me on my FA page, credit always goes to the artists as none of the art is done by me. Userpage of Aspen1994 -- Fur Affinity [dot] net


ABDL?  What is ABDL?   Google says: Adult Baby Diaper Lover?


----------



## Astus (Mar 16, 2018)

Alif said:


> ABDL?  What is ABDL?   Google says: Adult Baby Diaper Lover?



Yep, that's exactly what it is


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Mar 16, 2018)

I keep a few in a decorative ashtray.


----------



## BahgDaddy (Mar 16, 2018)

Kit H. Ruppell said:


> I keep a few in a decorative ashtray.



Diapers?


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Mar 16, 2018)

BahgDaddy said:


> Diapers?


There was a diaper in there once, but other than the occasional tooth it’s all ash now.


----------



## BahgDaddy (Mar 16, 2018)

Kit H. Ruppell said:


> There was a diaper in there once, but other than the occasional tooth it’s all ash now.



Intriguing.


----------



## Deleted member 115426 (Mar 16, 2018)

I've thought about making a cub sona but I dunno. >.>


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Mar 16, 2018)

BahgDaddy said:


> Intriguing.


I got tired of all the dust, so I have someone else incinerate the brats for me now.


----------



## ResolutionBlaze (Mar 16, 2018)

Kit H. Ruppell said:


> I got tired of all the dust, so I have someone else incinerate the brats for me now.



Is this an attempt at being edgy?


----------



## BahgDaddy (Mar 16, 2018)

Kit H. Ruppell said:


> I got tired of all the dust, so I have someone else incinerate the brats for me now.



Eat the babies? You must be an atheist.


----------



## ccfrsq (Mar 23, 2018)

May as well come out as well.  I wouldn't consider myself a baby fur but maybe a diaper fur.  I just finished having my fursona drawn and he is in a diaper but only because I am medically incontinent.  It's a bit of a long story but I hope to come to a better place accepting who I am and just being happy.  I worry because diaper furs here don't seem to be the most popular or as welcomed members of the Fandom. Being new, I don't want to be shunned right off the bat.


----------



## ResolutionBlaze (Mar 23, 2018)

ccfrsq said:


> May as well come out as well.  I wouldn't consider myself a baby fur but maybe a diaper fur.  I just finished having my fursona drawn and he is in a diaper but only because I am medically incontinent.  It's a bit of a long story but I hope to come to a better place accepting who I am and just being happy.  I worry because diaper furs here don't seem to be the most popular or as welcomed members of the Fandom. Being new, I don't want to be shunned right off the bat.



Well it's typically fetishized, which it is one of the more odd fetishes.  But I wouldn't say it's unwelcome.


----------



## Astus (Mar 23, 2018)

ccfrsq said:


> May as well come out as well.  I wouldn't consider myself a baby fur but maybe a diaper fur.  I just finished having my fursona drawn and he is in a diaper but only because I am medically incontinent.  It's a bit of a long story but I hope to come to a better place accepting who I am and just being happy.  I worry because diaper furs here don't seem to be the most popular or as welcomed members of the Fandom. Being new, I don't want to be shunned right off the bat.



It doesn't matter what werid thing (that isnt illegal or morally questionable) interests you, what defines you as a person is your personal character and what actions you take as a result. If someone treats you differently simply because you like diapers, their recognition isn't worth it in the first place. But at the same time, don't be cringey and push your likes on others who don't like it. That's what experience I've had with the subject, being an active member of the Fandom for some 4-5 years


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Mar 23, 2018)

ccfrsq said:


> May as well come out as well.  I wouldn't consider myself a baby fur but maybe a diaper fur.  I just finished having my fursona drawn and he is in a diaper but only because I am medically incontinent.  It's a bit of a long story but I hope to come to a better place accepting who I am and just being happy.  I worry because diaper furs here don't seem to be the most popular or as welcomed members of the Fandom. Being new, I don't want to be shunned right off the bat.


If you're looking for support go to ADISC, they're furry friendly as well.


----------



## ccfrsq (Mar 23, 2018)

My apologies to everyone.  I did not mean to suggest I had been personally singled out of felt that diaper furs (or baby furs) were unwelcomed.  Over all, this is an awesome community and reading a lot of the introduction post seems to be very inviting.  I have used the search function to look up post specifically for diaper fur and the word diaper.  From what I see there, it's not overly represented in a positive way.  I think I read several post talking about diaper furs at cons doing there "business" in a not so respectful way.  I am sure it's a case of a few bad apples ruining it for everyone else but that is what I have seen so far. 
I understand diaper furs are a small part of the Fandom but I'm trying to find out where I fit in in this whole new world.  To be honest , I wouldn't really consider myself a diaper fur because it is not something I enjoy.  The reason I added it to my fursona is because it is part of me like it or not and I want my fursona to be comfortable in his own skin and he is in spite of what he is wearing.  More or less, he is how I want to see myself.  Now all this coupled with coming out as a furry kind of doubles the anxiety if that makes sence.


----------



## Zehlua (Mar 31, 2018)

I respect ABDL people for the most part... Mainly because one of my best friends is into it and showed me that this kink community is largely anti-pedophilic (as ADULT baby means only adults should be allowed in) contrary to my previous beliefs. It's not my thing personally, as I don't find it sexy, but I do think baby stuff is interesting from a psychological development and healing standpoint.

However, this past Monday... I met a truly awful diaper furry.
He was balding, in his 30s or 40s, and showed up to my store wearing a black hoodie with the hood up even though it was around 70-80 degrees Fahrenheit. (I was on high alert for suspicious activity that day, because I had a different kind of horrifying customer around lunchtime.) He complained very rudely about high prices and wouldn't buy anything, but he did need to use the restroom, so I was nice and helped him find it. He was in there for around 15 or 20 minutes, maybe more, before he walked out. As he passed my register and left, a WALL OF STENCH came sweeping across the store, and it was so bad, I had to go check the bathroom. 
This guy left a man-sized purple dirty diaper in the trash can, reeking of meaty shit. I could have vomited.
Later on, he came back, claiming he left some "electrical cables" in the bathroom. I could see now that his pants were bulky with diaper mass, and this time he wasn't wearing a hoodie any more. He had a light blue shirt on covered in babyfur foxes in diapers. (You can find his exact shirt on Etsy.)
He never properly disposed of his diaper. It was MEGA INCONSIDERATE. I didn't consent to being a part of his scene!!!
The entire staff had to be notified of this man. He's not allowed in the bathroom, and if he leaves another turd in the trash can, we're calling the cops. 
If anyone in the babyfur community knows this guy, or anyone else who would do this, PLEASE EDUCATE THEM ON PROPER DIAPER DISPOSAL AND CONSENSUAL EXHIBITIONISM!


----------



## Deleted member 115426 (Mar 31, 2018)

Zehlua said:


> I respect ABDL people for the most part... Mainly because one of my best friends is into it and showed me that this kink community is largely anti-pedophilic (as ADULT baby means only adults should be allowed in) contrary to my previous beliefs. It's not my thing personally, as I don't find it sexy, but I do think baby stuff is interesting from a psychological development and healing standpoint.
> 
> However, this past Monday... I met a truly awful diaper furry.
> He was balding, in his 30s or 40s, and showed up to my store wearing a black hoodie with the hood up even though it was around 70-80 degrees Fahrenheit. (I was on high alert for suspicious activity that day, because I had a different kind of horrifying customer around lunchtime.) He complained very rudely about high prices and wouldn't buy anything, but he did need to use the restroom, so I was nice and helped him find it. He was in there for around 15 or 20 minutes, maybe more, before he walked out. As he passed my register and left, a WALL OF STENCH came sweeping across the store, and it was so bad, I had to go check the bathroom.
> ...


I think that guy was a creep and a total weirdo. I recently talked to a babyfur and he's nothing like that guy. And if the police get called, can you please videotape it? Youtube gold my dog.


----------



## ccfrsq (Mar 31, 2018)

Zehlua said:


> I respect ABDL people for the most part... Mainly because one of my best friends is into it and showed me that this kink community is largely anti-pedophilic (as ADULT baby means only adults should be allowed in) contrary to my previous beliefs. It's not my thing personally, as I don't find it sexy, but I do think baby stuff is interesting from a psychological development and healing standpoint.
> 
> However, this past Monday... I met a truly awful diaper furry.
> He was balding, in his 30s or 40s, and showed up to my store wearing a black hoodie with the hood up even though it was around 70-80 degrees Fahrenheit. (I was on high alert for suspicious activity that day, because I had a different kind of horrifying customer around lunchtime.) He complained very rudely about high prices and wouldn't buy anything, but he did need to use the restroom, so I was nice and helped him find it. He was in there for around 15 or 20 minutes, maybe more, before he walked out. As he passed my register and left, a WALL OF STENCH came sweeping across the store, and it was so bad, I had to go check the bathroom.
> ...




I am so sorry you had to put up with that.  That is yet another example of bad apples ruining the bunch.  As someone that is incontinent I can say with a fair amount of confidence this was not a medical issue.   I am not fecally incontinent but I have met several through forums that were and know that is avoided at all cost (being in a position to have to clean up in public.) And if it could they take medication to nutralize the odor as much as possible.  I have only recently began to interact with people who use diapers for pleasure  (long story) and I have learned that my previous impression of them was bias and negative because of ass hats like this tool.  
I'm sorry this happened,  please don't look down on the majority for the inconsiderate actions of one prick.


----------



## Zehlua (Mar 31, 2018)

Ovi the Dragon said:


> I think that guy was a creep and a total weirdo. I recently talked to a babyfur and he's nothing like that guy. And if the police get called, can you please videotape it? Youtube gold my dog.


We actually have surveillance footage of the guy, but my boss won't let me have it or even take pictures, so all I have is the etsy shirt I found. 
I DO have pictures from the guy who was mostly naked and took it upon himself to sing every sign in the store out loud until he ran out, after which he sang about how the town is full of whores who want to fuck him. He attempted to steal a hat and cookies, and the whole ordeal ended when the police lured him into the back of an ambulance with a tootsie pop.
I also have pictures of the blood-soaked $20 I received from the terrifying man I encountered 4 hours before Dirty Diaper Man.


----------



## Zehlua (Mar 31, 2018)

ccfrsq said:


> I am so sorry you had to put up with that.  That is yet another example of bad apples ruining the bunch.  As someone that is incontinent I can say with a fair amount of confidence this was not a medical issue.   I am not fecally incontinent but I have met several through forums that were and know that is avoided at all cost (being in a position to have to clean up in public.) And if it could they take medication to nutralize the odor as much as possible.  I have only recently began to interact with people who use diapers for pleasure  (long story) and I have learned that my previous impression of them was bias and negative because of ass hats like this tool.
> I'm sorry this happened,  please don't look down on the majority for the inconsiderate actions of one prick.


Adult diapers are a lifesaver for some people, and I'm glad they exist. I'm also happy that they can give harmless pleasure to people like my best friend, and his various consensual partners. I'm always happy to learn about the thought process behind kinks, and meeting the diverse people who enjoy them. Even though I'm demisexual with asexual tendencies, I'm highly sex positive and enjoy learning!

Recently I learned that adult diapers are rather common in Las Vegas to help drunk people stay drinking and gambling without soiling their clothes or the floor. Some people in Japan wear adult diapers to work longer without needing bathroom breaks. Fascinating stuff


----------



## Infrarednexus (Mar 31, 2018)

Might as well come out too. I don't feature it in my sona/character, but I have been interested in the ABDL spectrum of the furry world for a long time. It's one of my less expressed enjoyments that I rather not display in my art. I hate breaking character and theme, but in all honesty I feel better knowing I'm not alone. I hate the thought of someone finding out and completely rejecting me forever. Being shunned is a terrible feeling, and that's why I never talk about it to anyone unless I know they are part of the same group or at least tolerant enough not to even care.
In short, I keep it to myself and hope no one cares.


----------



## Dongding (Mar 31, 2018)

Zehlua said:


> Adult diapers are a lifesaver for some people, and I'm glad they exist. I'm also happy that they can give harmless pleasure to people like my best friend, and his various consensual partners. I'm always happy to learn about the thought process behind kinks, and meeting the diverse people who enjoy them. Even though I'm demisexual with asexual tendencies, I'm highly sex positive and enjoy learning!
> 
> Recently I learned that adult diapers are rather common in Las Vegas to help drunk people stay drinking and gambling without soiling their clothes or the floor. Some people in Japan wear adult diapers to work longer without needing bathroom breaks. Fascinating stuff


Astronauts wear diapers. They call them Maximum Absorbancy Garments though to fancy it up and make it less embarassing I suppose.

Maximum Absorbency Garment - Wikipedia


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Mar 31, 2018)




----------



## SwirlJelly (Mar 31, 2018)

As you now know from your other thread,  my wife and our good friend are little and I'm a caregiver. :3


----------



## Dongding (Mar 31, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> View attachment 29695


Are you a lil' bear?


----------



## Izzy4895 (Mar 31, 2018)

Infrarednexus said:


> Might as well come out too. I don't feature it in my sona/character, but I have been interested in the ABDL spectrum of the furry world for a long time. It's one of my less expressed enjoyments that I rather not display in my art. I hate breaking character and theme, but in all honesty I feel better knowing I'm not alone. I hate the thought of someone finding out and completely rejecting me forever. Being shunned is a terrible feeling, and that's why I never talk about it to anyone unless I know they are part of the same group or at least tolerant enough not to even care.
> In short, I keep it to myself and hope no one cares.



There is nothing wrong with having an interest in diapers. Ultimately, it boils down to liking a different kind of underwear; it has no bearing on your character whatsoever. There are inconsiderate types out there, viz. the guy Zehlua mentioned, but they are not representative of the group as a whole. Truthfully, I happen to be a diaperfur (as in strictly on the DL side of the spectrum) myself, but I don’t spend much time discussing it.


----------



## Simo (Mar 31, 2018)

I've pondered the little-fur idea a good deal, as of late.

In my RPs, stories and adventures of Simo, he has ranged from 16 to 32, pretty much, depending on the 'time-line' of the narrative; it's temping to reach back further in time, and imagine those earlier years.

But I have been very tempted to write/RP about his earlier days more, say when he was 8 to 12. But I'm not as sure if this counts as being a 'little-fur', or, at least it seems less common? The idea does sound fun, though! No diapers, but he'd still ( stubbornly) be wearing onsie PJs 

Not to mention, it'd be the perfect opportunity to be more bratty!


----------



## Astus (Mar 31, 2018)

Zehlua said:


> I respect ABDL people for the most part... Mainly because one of my best friends is into it and showed me that this kink community is largely anti-pedophilic (as ADULT baby means only adults should be allowed in) contrary to my previous beliefs. It's not my thing personally, as I don't find it sexy, but I do think baby stuff is interesting from a psychological development and healing standpoint.
> 
> However, this past Monday... I met a truly awful diaper furry.
> He was balding, in his 30s or 40s, and showed up to my store wearing a black hoodie with the hood up even though it was around 70-80 degrees Fahrenheit. (I was on high alert for suspicious activity that day, because I had a different kind of horrifying customer around lunchtime.) He complained very rudely about high prices and wouldn't buy anything, but he did need to use the restroom, so I was nice and helped him find it. He was in there for around 15 or 20 minutes, maybe more, before he walked out. As he passed my register and left, a WALL OF STENCH came sweeping across the store, and it was so bad, I had to go check the bathroom.
> ...




Those are the type of people that make the majority of "cool" babyfurs or diaperfurs stay in private and create their own little closed communities... to avoid those type of people... when I first entered the subculture I actually didn't make a "normal" friend for a while  mostly people talking about or doing very abnormal things... also those ABU (the brand the shirt is most likely from) shirts are not something I would ever dream of wearing in public but in private... ehh maybe 




Simo said:


> I've pondered the little-fur idea a good deal, as of late.
> 
> In my RPs, stories and adventures of Simo, he has ranged from 16 to 32, pretty much, depending on the 'time-line' of the narrative; it's temping to reach back further in time, and imagine those earlier years.
> 
> ...



Having regular kid like RP sessions can be fun  makes you get all the feels from being a kid again


----------



## Deleted member 115426 (Mar 31, 2018)

Simo said:


> I've pondered the little-fur idea a good deal, as of late.
> 
> In my RPs, stories and adventures of Simo, he has ranged from 16 to 32, pretty much, depending on the 'time-line' of the narrative; it's temping to reach back further in time, and imagine those earlier years.
> 
> ...


If there are adult onsie PJs I'd totally wear that. Of course I'd lock my doors and cover my windows but still. XP


----------



## Astus (Mar 31, 2018)

Ovi the Dragon said:


> If there are adult onsie PJs I'd totally wear that. Of course I'd lock my doors and cover my windows but still. XP



I actually have a pair ;p they’re fleece and have duckies on them :O


----------



## Izzy4895 (Mar 31, 2018)

Ovi the Dragon said:


> If there are adult onsie PJs I'd totally wear that. Of course I'd lock my doors and cover my windows but still. XP



Adult onesie pajamas exist. My favorite type of onesie pajamas would be the Kigurumi ones (animal themed onesie complete with a hood).


----------



## Astus (Mar 31, 2018)

Izzy4895 said:


> Adult onesie pajamas exist. My favorite type of onesie pajamas would be the Kigurumi ones (animal themed onesie complete with a hood).



I have a fox kigu too... they are super comfy ~ and super fun to wear at "sleepovers"


----------



## Simo (Mar 31, 2018)

Astusthefox said:


> I have a fox kigu too... they are super comfy ~ and super fun to wear at "sleepovers"



Careful, a certain fox here might steal them!


----------



## Izzy4895 (Mar 31, 2018)

Simo said:


> Careful, a certain fox here might steal them!



I am still trying to find a fox kigu, a skunk kigu, and a wolf kigu.


----------



## Simo (Mar 31, 2018)

Izzy4895 said:


> I am still trying to find a fox kigu, a skunk kigu, and a wolf kigu.



Ah, I'd love a skunk and fox kigu, as well! Also, a weasel might be fun, as well...I think maybe I need to learn how to sew. Oh, and I would not at all mind a Red Panda pair...or even some Trash Panda ones : )


----------



## Deleted member 115426 (Apr 1, 2018)

Astusthefox said:


> I actually have a pair ;p they’re fleece and have duckies on them :O


Welp. I know what i'm getting when I get my own place. XP


----------



## Dongding (Apr 1, 2018)

Izzy4895 said:


> I am still trying to find a fox kigu, a skunk kigu, and a *wolf kigu*.


;3


----------



## KILL.MAIM.KILL (Apr 1, 2018)

This thread is a trainwreck.
Not that I'm surprised.

But _babies_, guys.  Adult or not, you're sexualizing the behavior of toddlers/infants.
Why.
Aside from the very, very obvious moral issue, _(which I don't need to spell out to you) _even if it wasn't questionable to do so, why would you?
What exactly is attractive about babbling and being covered in filth? Or pooping, pissing, and vomiting yourself?
No offense, but I think anyone who seriously finds baby traits attractive needs imminent therapy.


----------



## Deleted member 115426 (Apr 1, 2018)

KILL.MAIM.KILL said:


> This thread is a trainwreck.
> Not that I'm surprised.
> 
> But _babies_, guys.  Adult or not, you're sexualizing the behavior of toddlers/infants.
> ...


Um... Believe it or not it's mostly not a sexual matter. Of course there is the diaper fetish some people have but that's not because someone likes babies. Some people are just comfortable when they act like a youngin. But I know you're a troll. Can you please go somewhere else?


----------



## Dongding (Apr 1, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> View attachment 29695


My question from earlier Mika, since you've finished with your Pocket Monsters.


Dongding said:


> Are you a lil' bear?


;3


----------



## KILL.MAIM.KILL (Apr 1, 2018)

Ovi the Dragon said:


> Um... Believe it or not it's mostly not a sexual matter. Of course there is the diaper fetish some people have but that's not because someone likes babies. Some people are just comfortable when they act like a youngin. But I know you're a troll. Can you please go somewhere else?



Really, because people on this thread seem to imply that it is indeed a fetish.
Even if you're into uh, "safe for work" age regression, you still probably do still have psychological issues.
And hey, I'm not saying that makes you a bad person, I'm a messed up individual too, and in some ways I believe myself to be obsessed with the ways things were in my pre/teen years. Though it doesn't manifest as literally wanting to be 12 years old, I find myself constantly obsessing about my past memories and experiences and trying to recreate them.

Also, please, everyone, for the love of all that's holy, stop misusing the word "troll."
Nobody trolls anymore. It's not 2008.
"Troll" doesn't mean "user I hate."


----------



## Deleted member 115426 (Apr 1, 2018)

KILL.MAIM.KILL said:


> Really, because people on this thread seem to imply that it is indeed a fetish.
> Even if you're into uh, "safe for work" age regression, you still probably do still have psychological issues.
> And hey, I'm not saying that makes you a bad person, I'm a messed up individual too, and in some ways I believe myself to be obsessed with the ways things were in my pre/teen years. Though it doesn't manifest as literally wanting to be 12 years old, I find myself constantly obsessing about my past memories and experiences and trying to recreate them.
> 
> ...


You do kinda stick your nose in places to make a ruckus.


----------



## Infrarednexus (Apr 1, 2018)

KILL.MAIM.KILL said:


> This thread is a trainwreck.
> Not that I'm surprised.
> 
> But _babies_, guys.  Adult or not, you're sexualizing the behavior of toddlers/infants.
> ...


*Ahem* Mr. Lizard, the sun is rising over the desert. I strongly suggest you find a shady rock to hide under before the hawks spot you.


----------



## KILL.MAIM.KILL (Apr 1, 2018)

Ovi the Dragon said:


> You do kinda stick your nose in places to make a ruckus.



Thanks for completely disregarding my post! Remember kids, READING is for LOSERS!



Infrarednexus said:


> *Ahem* Mr. Lizard, the sun is rising over the desert. I strongly suggest you find a shady rock to hide under before the hawks spot you.



Hawks?! There are no hawks here.
Besides. I taste as bitter as I act.
My flesh has also been damaged. I am no good as a snack.

And according to Inkblooded, I'm apparently the, ahem, "evil vorer" here.


----------



## Zehlua (Apr 1, 2018)

KILL.MAIM.KILL said:


> This thread is a trainwreck.
> Not that I'm surprised.
> 
> But _babies_, guys.  Adult or not, you're sexualizing the behavior of toddlers/infants.
> ...



I don't get why anyone would EVER be attracted to disgusting-smelling bodily fluids. That boggles my fucking mind.

I can understand /the act of releasing a toxin in the body/ but for another person to be like, "Mmm, shit," YEAH. THAT PERSON GONNA DIE OF HEPATITIS.

There comes a point where your fetish is GENUINELY UNSAFE and TOTALLY A BIOHAZARD.


----------



## Zehlua (Apr 1, 2018)

KILL.MAIM.KILL said:


> Really, because people on this thread seem to imply that it is indeed a fetish.
> Even if you're into uh, "safe for work" age regression, you still probably do still have psychological issues.
> And hey, I'm not saying that makes you a bad person, I'm a messed up individual too, and in some ways I believe myself to be obsessed with the ways things were in my pre/teen years. Though it doesn't manifest as literally wanting to be 12 years old, I find myself constantly obsessing about my past memories and experiences and trying to recreate them.
> 
> ...



I can totally relate to recreating memories from happier, simpler times. I collect toys, games, and scents from my childhood.

Unfortunately, yes people still do troll. The internet is still full of bored, immature 10 year olds.


----------



## Infrarednexus (Apr 1, 2018)

Zehlua said:


> I don't get why anyone would EVER be attracted to disgusting-smelling bodily fluids. That boggles my fucking mind.
> 
> I can understand /the act of releasing a toxin in the body/ but for another person to be like, "Mmm, shit," YEAH. THAT PERSON GONNA DIE OF HEPATITIS.
> 
> There comes a point where your fetish is GENUINELY UNSAFE and TOTALLY A BIOHAZARD.


I completely agree. Just wearing them is fine, but sitting in your own filth is completely unhealthy by any standard.


----------



## Dongding (Apr 1, 2018)

Sometimes it's not the action, but the result that's attractive. And there's no rhyme or reason why.

I'm into really really messed up things, and usually the reason is the state of mind that the acts create and not the acts themselves. I collect lewd fetishes like stamps so long as the emotional result is similar, because that's usually what draws me to them.

AKA Humiliation and distress are big ones in my book, so anything that causes those sorts of things I'm very _interested_ in. Obviously everyone has a natural affinity for certain things and you won't be able to control those urges because urges aren't concious decisions, so not everyone is into everything.

Edit: Grammar.


----------



## Zehlua (Apr 1, 2018)

Dongding said:


> Sometimes it's not the action, but the result that's attractive. And there's no rhyme or reason why.
> 
> I'm into really really messed up things, and usually the reason is the state of mind that the acts create and not the acts themselves. I collect lewd fetishes like stamps so long as the emotional result is similar, because that's usually what draws me to them.
> 
> ...


I've heard that it's not so much the ACTS, it's the BLUSH resulting, because the blood flow of course gives you an erection


----------



## Dongding (Apr 1, 2018)

I've never heard that lol. I can guarantee that in my specific case, it's the resulting emotional states of mind that generally attract me to certain things. If I ever saw any of the things I look at online in real life, I would almost certainly be physically repulsed and horrified by each and every one of them. The concepts behind them however are intangible and incredibly attractive.


----------



## Astus (Apr 1, 2018)

Love how people love to just come in an trash someone else for not living up to their social standards ;p if they're not hurting themselves or anyone else (and are able to function in society) who really cares? Let people be people and let them lead lives towards whatever makes them happy. 

What actually causes someone to have a diaper fetish is very much up for debate, it just doesn't make sense at all, it just is.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 1, 2018)

Dongding said:


> My question from earlier Mika, since you've finished with your Pocket Monsters.
> 
> ;3


No :V


----------



## Dongding (Apr 1, 2018)

Lol. I misread your owl then.


----------



## Scorpen (Apr 2, 2018)

Considering the copious amounts of artwork over on FA, let alone the sheer amount of "products"/paraphernalia  available I believe this is WAY more common than people think.  I don't think it's talked about much because people are so afraid they'll be labeled a freak or something worse so people tend to keep it to themselves for the most part.  The way I see it is, it's not hurting anyone or anything, go for it!  Lord knows I've "cubbed out" before and honestly I'd say it's one of the best stress relievers I've ever found.  But, like most things, there is a time and a place for everything.  Just make sure you're in the right place and not pushing your interest on those who don't want anything to do with it.  It's all about respect.  Besides, It's worlds better than doing drugs or some other dangerous behavior that could get you or someone else seriously injured/killed.


----------



## ccfrsq (Apr 2, 2018)

KILL.MAIM.KILL said:


> No offense, but I think anyone who seriously finds baby traits attractive needs imminent therapy.





KILL.MAIM.KILL said:


> No offense, but I think anyone who seriously finds baby traits attractive needs imminent therapy.





KILL.MAIM.KILL said:


> And hey, I'm not saying that makes you a bad person, I'm a messed up individual too, "



Saying things like "no offense" and then "not calling you a bad person" and then trashing people does not the way that works.


I can't believe I'm defending ABDL'S with my history but some things  need to pointed out.  First it is a misconception that they sexulize babies and are pedifiles.  What they get is the comfort from regressing to a younger age.  Now diaper lovers do get sexual gradifcation from diapers but not from acting out or role playing.  Absolutely nothing to do with babies. It's two different groups.  Also, let's face it.  Messing and weting themselves (although gross and odd)is not the worse thing out there.  Have you ever seen two girls and a cup?  Another example is there are people that get pleasure from throwing up on each other and the doing their thing covered in it.  What it comes down to is as long as they don't hurt some one else or push their kink on someone else, who really cares.  The ass hat that went into the store and left his "bomb" for the other customers and staff to deal with went to far because he forced others to unwillingly be a part of his kink.
I understand how people make the assumptions they do.  Look at us for example.  You mention furry to someone that does not understand the fandom and you will have people that assume it is or involves having sex with actual animals.   If not that far then all having sex in furry suits. 
Point is I find it a bit hypocritical to be part of a group that is categorize because of a few sick f@#ks and then do the same thing to another group for the same type of miscategorezation


----------



## Massan Otter (Apr 2, 2018)

Before it went into the usual judgemental territory, I actually found this thread somewhat reassuring.  The whole babyfur and ABDL thing is something that (like many) I was initially very wary of, but I've found that people on this forum who are into that are generally thoughtful and responsible about their interests.  While it's still not my thing, I appreciate the way that for the most part people are open enough to talk about what they're into without being in-your-face about it, and I felt like that's a balance that could be learned from for other niche interests.


----------



## KILL.MAIM.KILL (Apr 2, 2018)

ccfrsq said:


> Saying things like "no offense" and then "not calling you a bad person" and then trashing people does not the way that works.



Actually yes it does; because it's perfectly possible to criticize a questionable or taboo subject without insulting people who partake in that subject.




ccfrsq said:


> I can't believe I'm defending ABDL'S with my history but some things  need to pointed out.  First it is a misconception that they sexulize babies and are pedifiles.  What they get is the comfort from regressing to a younger age.



That's blatantly false.
Like it or not, this is indeed a sexual fetish for most people involved in the scene. And while yes, I have actually seen safe-for-work age regression, the majority is not.
It's like the whole argument about whether or not furries are a sex thing. Sure, sure, there are plenty of people who are not into the sexual fetishism, and it's not _inherently_ sexual, however you cannot deny that the majority is sexually charged.



ccfrsq said:


> Now diaper lovers do get sexual gradifcation from diapers but not from acting out or role playing.   Absolutely nothing to do with babies. It's two different groups.



How do you know? You don't speak for all of them.
I've seen people who get off on diapers and diapers alone, but I've also seen people who get off on diapers, _and_ "age play," and dressing like children.



ccfrsq said:


> Also, let's face it.  Messing and weting themselves (although gross and odd)is not the worse thing out there.  Have you ever seen two girls and a cup?  Another example is there are people that get pleasure from throwing up on each other and the doing their thing covered in it.



Is being vomited on better than being shat on? I beg to differ.
I think they are at least equally awful, but I think if I was forced to choose, I'd rather have someone throw up on me.



ccfrsq said:


> What it comes down to is as long as they don't hurt some one else or push their kink on someone else, who really cares.



These kinds of things do tend to cause harm. It may not be direct harm (i.e; punching someone in the gut) but just because you don't intend to hurt, or aren't aware of it, doesn't mean that you're not causing any harm.

Also, if you soil yourself, it's basically self harm. You're setting yourself up for infection, disease and god knows what else.



ccfrsq said:


> The ass hat that went into the store and left his "bomb" for the other customers and staff to deal with went to far because he forced others to unwillingly be a part of his kink.



...And what kind of kink is this exactly?
Asking for a friend.

But seriously. In all my years witnessing the most depraved of humanity I've never heard of a "bomb kink."



ccfrsq said:


> I understand how people make the assumptions they do.  Look at us for example.  You mention furry to someone that does not understand the fandom and you will have people that assume it is or involves having sex with actual animals.   If not that far then all having sex in furry suits.
> Point is I find it a bit hypocritical to be part of a group that is categorize because of a few sick f@#ks and then do the same thing to another group for the same type of miscategorezation



Yes, but the furry fandom actually _is _sexual in majority. Most furries are interested in the sexual aspect of it one way or another.
As I mentioned earlier, that argument also falls flat.


----------



## Zehlua (Apr 2, 2018)

KILL.MAIM.KILL said:


> Actually yes it does; because it's perfectly possible to criticize a questionable or taboo subject without insulting people who partake in that subject.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well damn, guess I'll take my demisexual and asexual business elsewhere

The furry fandom does not have a sexually-charged majority. We have statistics for this. It's been common knowledge for over a decade that, while porn and sex DOES OF COURSE HAPPEN, it's not really that big of a deal. People sensationalize it, joke about it, and see some of it, but it's certainly not the majority.
Do keep in mind that there are plenty of furry art and creations that exist outside of FurAffinity.

Why do you insist on interacting with threads that seem to really upset you and make you feel compelled to argue? Are you okay? I've noticed this aggressive behavior a lot with you, and we're getting concerned as a community. I don't believe you're going to change anyone's mind by verbally sparring with them. I agree with some of the things you say, and I share your passion, but I don't agree with how you approach people.

To answer your question about the "bomb kink," please see my earlier story in the thread in which I detailed what happened to me with a babyfur last week.


----------



## ccfrsq (Apr 2, 2018)

Man, you have this troll thing down pat.

I am pretty tired of trying to convince someone that just loves the game of argument to see another side.   I'll try to make this brief.  You are troll, no offense.   I mean that in a nice way.  
It is true that they DO NOT get off in kiddie porn or actual babies.  As odd as it is, I have never heard of of any of them jurking off to the Babies-R-Us catalog.  I never said it was not a fetish.  You wanted to make a point they are pedifiles.   I was just saying they are not.
Going to furries, I never said a thing about it being sexual.  Point with that was to the lay person, some could think it was about sex with real animals and that would be incorrect.

As for ABDL being two different groups, they are but yes, sometime the two meet.  The same way all sides of the furry fandom meet.  Some love the art and no more and some go the extreme of wanting to be their fursona.  You know what,why am I trying to explain this to you.  It's obviously over you head.  Never mind.

As for the vomit point, again, you missed the point. It was an example of odd kinks.  As for being shat on, get your mind out of the gutter.  ABDL's for the most part don't crap in each others diapers. It their mess in their diaper.  If it was, it would be a scat fetish.  Something different.

Moving on to your doing harm argument,  same thing could loosely be said of furries.  Could it be harmful, yes.  If taken to an extreme where one lives in a fantasy world.  It's all about moderation.   And sitting in a soiled diaper, that could be harmful but if taken care of then there is no issues.  The fact there are millions of people that suffer from incontinence is a testament to this.  Again, get your mind out of the gutter.   But I mean no disrespect.   

As for "bomb kink", have you finished high school yet?  You are not supposed to put something in "quotes" that was not a "qoute".  You have mis"qouted" me.  Lol

Finally you brought up the furry fandom being "sexual in majority" (see what I did there, this is fun), when was this brought up?  All I said was some have the misconception it involves real animals.   No more need to talk about this "point".

This debate has run its course.  You can reply back if you want but I'm done here.  I think everyone else here has seen you for what you are.  Have a good night.

Oh and one more thing, THAT is how you troll someone.  You suck at that too.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Apr 3, 2018)

Don't have anything against the culture myself. If I were to nitpick I'd say most of the ones I have interacted with are highly emotional, or usually have a chip on their shoulder about something, but that's usually about it. For the most part they seem decent enough.


----------



## Deleted member 115426 (Apr 3, 2018)

KILL.MAIM.KILL said:


> Yet another person who doesn't understand what troll means. Just because I don't agree with you doesn't make me a troll, and actually, my opinion isn't unpopular at all. Most normal people qould find an ABDL kink weird at best, and morally unacceptable at worst.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Get out. All you do is stir shit.

*EVERYONE IGNORE MAIM*


----------



## ccfrsq (Apr 3, 2018)

Ovi the Dragon said:


> Get out. All you do is stir shit.
> 
> *EVERYONE IGNORE MAIM*


 

That's funny.  Well placed pun!


----------



## KILL.MAIM.KILL (Apr 3, 2018)

Ovi the Dragon said:


> Get out. All you do is stir shit.
> 
> *EVERYONE IGNORE MAIM*



Sounds like you're projecting. All you do is post threads with the intention of sparking controversy.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 3, 2018)

Ok guys calm down now :V 
No need to take it personal


----------



## Infrarednexus (Apr 3, 2018)

What causes us to have kinks in the first place? Is it something we are exposed to early on in our lives? Is it something psychological that we ultimately can't control? Is it something caused by a series of positive or negative events throughout our history? I know for some it is a significant coping mechanism, but for others, they just like the feeling of wearing them. I have no clue as to why this is. Any suggestions to explain this sort of thing?


----------



## Astus (Apr 3, 2018)

Infrarednexus said:


> What causes us to have kinks in the first place? Is it something we are exposed to early on in our lives? Is it something psychological that we ultimately can't control? Is it something caused by a series of positive or negative events throughout our history? I know for some it is a significant coping mechanism, but for others, they just like the feeling of wearing them. I have no clue as to why this is. Any suggestions to explain this sort of thing?



If you want what I think caused it for me, I can indulge you but it may be a bit odd at some points

generally the consensus between research I’ve looked at is exposure to sexual stimulation and the objects/actions in reference as well as emotional attachment in some way shape or form. In the case of a diaper fetish, it could develop from a kid just randomly touching themselves or being stimulated in the diaper, their brain associating sex with the feeling of the diaper. It could be an emotional attachment to the object turned sexual later in life, it could be an afflilated kink along with embarrassment, it could be a BDSM person thinking that being put in diapers means longer bondage time which turns them on more.... It’s a large range that could virtually be anything. The brain and sexual desires is like a super drug, it’s rewarding to have sexual release and it can be repeated over and over again to reinforce the behavior. Not to mention you don’t know how the brain will react to a stimulus given the situation.

I did a review paper on a research paper basically following people who experimented with inserting things into their rectum, and many of them ended up with a fetish for that kind of stuff (because of the prostate stimulation/feeling), or even pushing into other kinks like oral penetration and such, even wanting to try it with their partners. So... yeah


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 3, 2018)

Infrarednexus said:


> What causes us to have kinks in the first place? Is it something we are exposed to early on in our lives? Is it something psychological that we ultimately can't control? Is it something caused by a series of positive or negative events throughout our history? I know for some it is a significant coping mechanism, but for others, they just like the feeling of wearing them. I have no clue as to why this is. Any suggestions to explain this sort of thing?


I used to wonder the same. "Cause and effect". When people ended up being [insert something negative here] I wondered if this is caused by past event of their lives. I used to wonder if we can really blame them for being that way. I used to believe that kinks don't end up that way just because they want to.

But when I start thinking about pedos... I don't think I can hold such ideas.


----------



## Ginza (Apr 3, 2018)

I have a certain lizard blocked..

Is he in this thread stirring up shit? Wouldn’t surprise me.

Just ignore him. He’s a complete twat, and not worth your breath. You guys keep being you, and ignore what he says. As long as what you do doesn’t hurt anyone, you’re fine.


----------



## Deleted member 115426 (Apr 3, 2018)

Ginza said:


> I have a certain lizard blocked..
> 
> Is he in this thread stirring up shit? Wouldn’t surprise me.
> 
> Just ignore him. He’s a complete twat, and not worth your breath. You guys keep being you, and ignore what he says. As long as what you do doesn’t hurt anyone, you’re fine.


Are you psychic?


----------



## Ginza (Apr 3, 2018)

Ovi the Dragon said:


> Are you psychic?



Hehe had a feeling it was him- given the random posts responding to seemingly nobody :3


----------



## Infrarednexus (Apr 3, 2018)

Astusthefox said:


> If you want what I think caused it for me, I can indulge you but it may be a bit odd at some points
> 
> generally the consensus between research I’ve looked at is exposure to sexual stimulation and the objects/actions in reference as well as emotional attachment in some way shape or form. In the case of a diaper fetish, it could develop from a kid just randomly touching themselves or being stimulated in the diaper, their brain associating sex with the feeling of the diaper. It could be an emotional attachment to the object turned sexual later in life, it could be an afflilated kink along with embarrassment, it could be a BDSM person thinking that being put in diapers means longer bondage time which turns them on more.... It’s a large range that could virtually be anything. The brain and sexual desires is like a super drug, it’s rewarding to have sexual release and it can be repeated over and over again to reinforce the behavior. Not to mention you don’t know how the brain will react to a stimulus given the situation.
> 
> I did a review paper on a research paper basically following people who experimented with inserting things into their rectum, and many of them ended up with a fetish for that kind of stuff (because of the prostate stimulation/feeling), or even pushing into other kinks like oral penetration and such, even wanting to try it with their partners. So... yeah


This was very helpful for me. Thank you Astus.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 3, 2018)

Personally I don't like blocking people. Something about it just rubs me the wrong way. I prefer having people who can challenge my ideas...


----------



## Astus (Apr 3, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> I used to wonder the same. "Cause and effect". When people ended up being [insert something negative here] I wondered if this is caused by past event of their lives. I used to wonder if we can really blame them for being that way. I used to believe that kinks don't end up that way just because they want to.
> 
> But when I start thinking about pedos... I don't think I can hold such ideas.



I’ve always felt bad for people like pedos who can’t control their desires that harm others; but at the same time I wouldn’t hesitate to castrate them on the spot if they dared to ruin a child’s life with their paraphilia. Hopefully they can afford counseling to ensure they don’t reach that point. 



Infrarednexus said:


> This was very helpful for me. Thank you Astus.



you’re welcome. That’s just what I’ve studied a bit... but the whole idea of how it happens is still a big mystery


----------



## Ginza (Apr 3, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> Personally I don't like blocking people. Something about it just rubs me the wrong way. I prefer having people who can challenge my ideas...



I hate it. I’ve never blocked a soul before I blocked him. It feels weird just to silence the person, and it fucks up the forum format. I was simply done dealing with his constant bullshit


----------



## Orthogonal (Apr 3, 2018)

KILL.MAIM.KILL said:


> Yet another person who doesn't understand what troll means. Just because I don't agree with you doesn't make me a troll, and actually, my opinion isn't unpopular at all. Most normal people qould find an ABDL kink weird at best, and morally unacceptable at worst.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Maim is entitled to free speech and most of what he said here is accurate or at least understandable. 

You babyfurs need to listen to people outside of your group, which is most people in this community. You're always quick to shut people down to the moment they constructively criticize you.

If you didn't do this all the time, you'd get a lot less hate.


----------



## Deleted member 115426 (Apr 3, 2018)

Orthogonal said:


> Maim is entitled to free speech and most of what he said here is accurate or at least understandable.
> 
> You babyfurs need listen to people outside of your group, which is most people. You're always quick to shut people down to moment they constructively criticize you.
> 
> If you didn't do this all the time, you'd get a lot less hate.


Actually he's not being constructive. He's just being an ass.


----------



## Ginza (Apr 3, 2018)

Orthogonal said:


> Maim is entitled to free speech and most of what he said here is accurate or at least understandable.
> 
> You babyfurs need listen to people outside of your group, which is most people. You're always quick to shut people down to moment they constructively criticize you.
> 
> If you didn't do this all the time, you'd get a lot less hate.



Errr no, maim is just an asshole. I see you’re new here so I’ll just let you know, he has a history of being a total dick. This thread is no different 

I’m no baby fur, I think it’s weird personally, but that’s just me and I only think so because I’m not into it. Honestly, it’s not hurting anyone so who cares?


----------



## Astus (Apr 3, 2018)

Orthogonal said:


> Maim is entitled to free speech and most of what he said here is accurate or at least understandable.
> 
> You babyfurs need listen to people outside of your group, which is most people. You're always quick to shut people down to moment they constructively criticize you.
> 
> If you didn't do this all the time, you'd get a lot less hate.



I’ve found that babyfurs tend to shut people out _because _people tend to judge them so harshly. Maim is very much entitled to their own opinion and have a right to voice it. When you’re trashing on a private way of life (for those that do it that way and aren’t asses like that guy dumping his diaper in place of business >.>) that isn’t harming the people in it or outside of it... it becomes rather irksome. As others above have said as well.


----------



## Orthogonal (Apr 3, 2018)

Ginza said:


> Errr no, maim is just an asshole. I see you’re new here so I’ll just let you know, he has a history of being a total dick. This thread is no different
> 
> I’m no baby fur, I think it’s weird personally, but that’s just me and I only think so because I’m not into it. Honestly, it’s not hurting anyone so who cares?



Even dicks can have a point.

Maim was just raising some negative aspects of part of the community he had an issue with. Could he have done it more subtly? Sure. Abrasiveness makes arguments harder to swallow. But he is not alone in his opinions and I sense you have some reservations about babyfurs as well. In a good community, neighbors listen to each other, even if they do rant and rave a bit.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 3, 2018)

Orthogonal said:


> You babyfurs need listen to people outside of your group, which is most people. You're always quick to shut people down to moment they constructively criticize you.


I can sort of agree with this. Though I couldn't properly wrap my head around it.


----------



## Orthogonal (Apr 3, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> I can sort of agree with this. Though I couldn't properly wrap my head around it.



This is what happens when I run out of coffee on a day I didn't expect to have off.


----------



## Ginza (Apr 3, 2018)

Orthogonal said:


> Even dicks can have a point.
> 
> Maim was just raising some negative aspects of part of the community he had an issue with. Could he have done it more subtly? Sure. Abrasiveness makes arguments harder to swallow. But he is not alone in his opinions and I sense you have some reservations about babyfurs as well. In a good community, neighbors listen to each other, even if they do rant and rave a bit.



Perhaps he was. However, this is a constant theme with him. Going into every thread telling people to fuck off and just acting like a total ass. I don’t have a problem with what he says, simply how he says it. Aside from that, why would you go into a thread for babyfurs, and start getting all pissy when you have to deal with babyfurs? It’s like a non-furry coming to these forums and rudely bitching about furries all having sex in fursuits. It’s tiring, frankly.

And yes, I do have my reservations, as I clearly stated. However, it hurts nobody. I also know that it’s completely unnecessary to rudely bash people simply because I do not know or understand their hobby. 

Let me pose a question, how does some random dude wearing a diaper after he’s home from work, hurt or affect you in any way? It doesn’t. Therefore, I see no reason to care tbh


Sorry for derailing this thread so much


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 3, 2018)

Ginza said:


> Let me pose a question, how does some random dude wearing a diaper after he’s home from work, hurt or affect you in any way?


I mean sure id have no problems as long as they keep it within the confinds of their home but rainfurrest happened and it makes me think...


----------



## Infrarednexus (Apr 3, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> I mean sure id have no problems as long as they keep it within the confinds of their home but rainfurrest happened and it makes me think...


Let's not talk about Rainfurrest anymore please. ;_;


----------



## Astus (Apr 3, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> I mean sure id have no problems as long as they keep it within the confinds of their home but rainfurrest happened and it makes me think...



So long as something nice exists, people will also exist to destroy that thing; whether intentionally or not.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 3, 2018)

Astusthefox said:


> So long as something nice exists, people will also exist to destroy that thing; whether intentionally or not.


I shall remain skeptical for the time being but carry on. That's all I'm saying about diaper furs for now


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Apr 3, 2018)

Infrarednexus said:


> Let's not talk about Rainfurrest anymore please. ;_;


I think it's good to bring up the negative aspects of the fandom once in a while, but not all the time. It gives people a chance to reflect on their own mistakes and improve in a positive way.


----------



## Orthogonal (Apr 3, 2018)

Ginza said:


> Perhaps he was. However, this is a constant theme with him. Going into every thread telling people to fuck off and just acting like a total ass. I don’t have a problem with what he says, simply how he says it. Aside from that, why would you go into a thread for babyfurs, and start getting all pissy when you have to deal with babyfurs? It’s like a non-furry coming to these forums and rudely bitching about furries all having sex in fursuits. It’s tiring, frankly.
> 
> And yes, I do have my reservations, as I clearly stated. However, it hurts nobody. I also know that it’s completely unnecessary to rudely bash people simply because I do not know or understand their hobby.
> 
> ...



The scenario you described with the random dude wearing a diaper in his own home is private situation only he knows about. Babyfurs have art all over FA and are members of the FA community, which is a public forum. There are those who have problems or at least issues with babyfurs in the community. These individuals probably the majority of the community. When you have a situation in a public community like this, of course there will be drama, but it can be talked about in a civil manner.

As long as we talk about it.


----------



## katalistik (Apr 3, 2018)

Astusthefox said:


> So long as something nice exists, people will also exist to destroy that thing; whether intentionally or not.



Well said there Astus. 

As for the little furs thing, I don't have anything against it. It may sound crazy and shit at first when you hear people liking something you definitely don't, because that's what is happening sometimes. As long as its not hurting anyone, I can't see the problem. 



Orthogonal said:


> When you have a situation in a public community like this, of course there will be drama, but it can be talked about in a civil manner.



As long as people won't kill each other for having different opinions about something. The forums are made for civil discussions, not shitshows.


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Apr 3, 2018)

Doesn't concern me until it affects other people. My standard is to just maintain some sense of responsibility, both civil and moral. Some things are simply not meant to be socially accepted and shouldn't be, that's why they are left _personal._


----------



## Zhalo (Apr 3, 2018)

Orthogonal said:


> The scenario you described with the random dude wearing a diaper in his own home is private situation only he knows about. Babyfurs have art all over FA and are members of the FA community, which is a public forum. There are those who have problems or at least issues with babyfurs in the community. These individuals probably the majority of the community. When you have a situation in a public community like this, of course there will be drama, but it can be talked about in a civil manner.
> 
> As long as we talk about it.


Tbh I think the majority of the fandom just doesn't care what others "interests" are, probably because being a furry by itself is a little odd.


----------



## BahgDaddy (Apr 3, 2018)

I wonder what this indicates psychologically.


----------



## Zehlua (Apr 3, 2018)

Orthogonal said:


> Maim is entitled to free speech and most of what he said here is accurate or at least understandable.
> 
> You babyfurs need to listen to people outside of your group, which is most people in this community. You're always quick to shut people down to the moment they constructively criticize you.
> 
> If you didn't do this all the time, you'd get a lot less hate.


I don't believe any of that criticism was constructive at all. It was very unkind, and offered no alternate courses of action or empathy.

Even though I often agree with kmk's rants in some places, the way they talk to people is rude and often fearful.

Yes, kmk is free to say whatever they want, but we can choose whether or not we want to listen.

It's a shame, because I'm not in the babyfur community, and I do side with kmk on issues of pedophilia. 
Actually, I think EVERYONE IN THIS THREAD can agree that pedophilia is disgusting and unacceptable. But even though we feel the same way, we don't want someone yelling at us like we don't already know the obvious, you feel me? 
Nobody likes being berated for something they didn't even do or think was right.

It would be different if this was a thread about how pedophilia will bring world peace. Something so outrageously false and heinous would /absolutely/ warrant one of kmk's frightened rage rants. But that is not what's happening here.

Kmk's tendency to use sensationalism and blatantly flawed logic (usually straw man arguments, black and white thinking, and over generalizing) tells us that they simply aren't fit for a reasonable debate at this time. 

I will once again stress that I do agree with kmk sometimes, but their behaviour and tone make me so reluctant to defend their points that I often don't bother. I don't want to encourage bullying, no matter how much I agree with certain moral principles.


----------



## Massan Otter (Apr 3, 2018)

Infrarednexus said:


> What causes us to have kinks in the first place? Is it something we are exposed to early on in our lives? Is it something psychological that we ultimately can't control? Is it something caused by a series of positive or negative events throughout our history? I know for some it is a significant coping mechanism, but for others, they just like the feeling of wearing them. I have no clue as to why this is. Any suggestions to explain this sort of thing?



My kinks are a different set from the ones under discussion here, but in my case I think it is an involuntary thing and the primary kink of mine started even before I started developing sexual attractions towards other people.  And if managed responsibly and discreetly, they can be as much a coping mechanism and a source of comfort as a sexual release.


----------



## Tytysi (Apr 4, 2018)

I really didn't expect this thread to become so popular... I have a LOT of reading to catch up on here! :'D


----------



## Orthogonal (Apr 4, 2018)

Tytysi said:


> I really didn't expect this thread to become so popular... I have a LOT of reading to catch up on here! :'D



I'd be happy to discuss it with you, though, be warned, I have some concerns about babyfurs.


----------



## Inkblooded (Apr 4, 2018)

Zehlua said:


> I don't believe any of that criticism was constructive at all. It was very unkind, and offered no alternate courses of action or empathy.
> 
> Even though I often agree with kmk's rants in some places, the way they talk to people is rude and often fearful.
> 
> ...



i'm confused as to how you think he was being "mean and fearful."
i'm biased because he's my partner and best friend but I can't see that at all.
at worst he just appears to be pessimistic, but nothing in his post indicates any kind of attack towards anyone.
He only started getting a little bit ruder when that other guy started provoking him, but even then he was being way more civil than i'd expect him to be, and actually probably more polite than that other guy deserved.


----------



## Orthogonal (Apr 4, 2018)

Inkblooded said:


> i'm confused as to how you think he was being "mean and fearful."
> i'm biased because he's my partner and best friend but I can't see that at all.
> at worst he just appears to be pessimistic, but nothing in his post indicates any kind of attack towards anyone.
> He only started getting a little bit ruder when that other guy started provoking him, but even then he was being way more civil than i'd expect him to be, and actually probably more polite than that other guy deserved.



Nobody is advocating bullying here. But some of are anxious to see changes into the babyfur community, which has attacked our friends preemptively when we try to address those concerns. Maybe Maim is frustrated with that situation.


----------



## Orthogonal (Apr 4, 2018)

Zehlua said:


> I don't believe any of that criticism was constructive at all. It was very unkind, and offered no alternate courses of action or empathy.
> 
> Even though I often agree with kmk's rants in some places, the way they talk to people is rude and often fearful.
> 
> ...



I just want to repeat I said nothing promoting bullying. Bullying is wrong, of course.


----------



## Tytysi (Apr 4, 2018)

Ooooh, I see where things derailed now. Mmm. I pretty much skipped all the posts after that (I dislike reading arguments I'm not part of), but some general response to the conversation(s) before that point:

In regard to entering little space or wearing little attire in public, I sort of do that. It really depends on your definition of public. I absolutely ADORE swingers clubs and BDSM dungeons. I'm monogamous, but I do love a crowd. A bit of an exhibitionist I suppose! Whenever I go on an outing to these places, I'm in little mode almost the whole time. I'm wearing a onesie, or just a simple pair of cute panties with a binky and stuffie in hand. I've never tried wearing diapers, but I think they would be interesting from an aesthetic standpoint. My ex was super into forcing me to lose control (being tied up and tickled after being forced to drink water, that sort of thing), but it was never my thing. I did enjoy the embarrassment of it all, but I genuinely despise mess. So, there's that.

I suppose people in my real life who know that I'm a little don't shame me or try to make me feel bad because I'm female, and society tends to expect females to be cute and innocent anyways. I've never encountered shaming from the online community geared towards me individually, but I also haven't been "out" as a little to the furry community for long.

(And because people always tend to have a SHOCKU moment about this- yes, I'm female and identify as a woman. I just have a male sona. If you're curious about that, feel free to pm me.)


----------



## Zehlua (Apr 5, 2018)

Tytysi said:


> Ooooh, I see where things derailed now. Mmm. I pretty much skipped all the posts after that (I dislike reading arguments I'm not part of), but some general response to the conversation(s) before that point:
> 
> In regard to entering little space or wearing little attire in public, I sort of do that. It really depends on your definition of public. I absolutely ADORE swingers clubs and BDSM dungeons. I'm monogamous, but I do love a crowd. A bit of an exhibitionist I suppose! Whenever I go on an outing to these places, I'm in little mode almost the whole time. I'm wearing a onesie, or just a simple pair of cute panties with a binky and stuffie in hand. I've never tried wearing diapers, but I think they would be interesting from an aesthetic standpoint. My ex was super into forcing me to lose control (being tied up and tickled after being forced to drink water, that sort of thing), but it was never my thing. I did enjoy the embarrassment of it all, but I genuinely despise mess. So, there's that.
> 
> ...


I think it's cool to go to clubs and events! That type of exhibitionism is consensual, fun, and welcomed in that space! I plan to go to a puppy or kitten play party some day for the same reason


----------



## Zehlua (Apr 5, 2018)

Inkblooded said:


> i'm confused as to how you think he was being "mean and fearful."
> i'm biased because he's my partner and best friend but I can't see that at all.
> at worst he just appears to be pessimistic, but nothing in his post indicates any kind of attack towards anyone.
> He only started getting a little bit ruder when that other guy started provoking him, but even then he was being way more civil than i'd expect him to be, and actually probably more polite than that other guy deserved.


He tends to zero in on threads he knows will upset him. We didn't ask for his negativity or tendency to spark debates and arguments with abrasive language and tone. 
I find anyone who is pessimistic to be inherently fearful, and sometimes that fear manifests as mean behaviour, among other unhealthy coping mechanisms.
I didn't totally like the whole "troll" insult being thrown around myself, because I don't think that was an effective communication method so much as it was a means to make MAIM feel bad.
What we're trying to tell MAIM is that he makes seemingly random users on here feel bad whether we agree with him or not.


----------



## Ginza (Apr 5, 2018)

Orthogonal said:


> Nobody is advocating bullying here. But some of are anxious to see changes into the babyfur community, which has attacked our friends preemptively when we try to address those concerns. Maybe Maim is frustrated with that situation.



No. Maim is an asshole.

I encourage you to read some of his posts. There's a reason 90% of this forum dislikes him, and it is more than just the fact that he's gotten numerous threads shut down. Having opinions is fine, hell, I'm more conservative than a majority of people on this forum, so I often will share an unpopular opinion. The major difference, is that I do it respectfully, and don't make a total joke out of myself in the process. Unlike KMK, I also don't have _major_ mental health issues that he constantly brings up to excuse his behavior. He seldom has a logical point, and when he does, he drones on and on in a rude manner.

what I'm most intrigued by however, is your fascination with babyfurs. Why do you care so much? It appears that a majority of your posts are in babyfur threads (including one you even necro-ed). Hell, I haven't seen you participate in one discussion about this fandom, nor your place in it. We don't take too kindly to users who simply come to stir up shit.


----------



## Zehlua (Apr 5, 2018)

Ginza said:


> No. Maim is an asshole.
> 
> I encourage you to read some of his posts. There's a reason 90% of this forum dislikes him, and it is more than just the fact that he's gotten numerous threads shut down. Having opinions is fine, hell, I'm more conservative than a majority of people on this forum, so I often will share an unpopular opinion. The major difference, is that I do it respectfully, and don't make a total joke out of myself in the process. Unlike KMK, I also don't have _major_ mental health issues that he constantly brings up to excuse his behavior. He seldom has a logical point, and when he does, he drones on and on in a rude manner.
> 
> what I'm most intrigued by however, is your fascination with babyfurs. Why do you care so much? It appears that a majority of your posts are in babyfur threads (including one you even necro-ed). Hell, I haven't seen you participate in one discussion about this fandom, nor your place in it. We don't take too kindly to users who simply come to stir up shit.


I actually second some of this.
I'm mentally ill myself. I have complex PTSD, anxiety, Asperger's/autism, depression, and God knows what else. I regularly struggle with self-harm, self-centredness, numerous shitty phobias, and acting appropriately in different social settings.
Mental illness is NEVER an excuse to behave badly or remain ignorant. Because I'm aware of my social deficiencies and shortcomings, I took the time to read over a dozen books to help me be kind to others. I also constantly verify consent, because I recognize I'm not always good at reading discomfort in another person.
I've been a selfish, abusive, opinionated bastard in the past, and I had to change.

This goes for everyone: If your friend or partner is using their mental illness to legitimize the abuse of themself, others, or especially you, help them to change AND leave if they aren't interested in treating you right on a consistent basis.


----------



## Inkblooded (Apr 5, 2018)

since when does he use his mental health as an excuse?! i've never even seen him mention it. ginza is just grasping at straws for reasons to attack someone, as always.

also i can tell theres nothing really wrong woth his behavior because if there was, people wouldnt need to resort to insults and accusations. you dont hate him because hes objectively rude or his posts are "wrong" you just have a personal, childish grudge you cant get over

youre on a furry forum, fuckwits. lighten up


----------



## Zehlua (Apr 5, 2018)

Inkblooded said:


> since when does he use his mental health as an excuse?! i've never even seen him mention it. ginza is just grasping at straws for reasons to attack someone, as always.
> 
> also i can tell theres nothing really wrong woth his behavior because if there was, people wouldnt need to resort to insults and accusations. you dont hate him because hes objectively rude or his posts are "wrong" you just have a personal, childish grudge you cant get over
> 
> youre on a furry forum, fuckwits. lighten up


If someone could cite specific posts, that may be helpful to bring this to light. Otherwise, I said what I said to everyone, not to Ink specially, because it was related to the topic.

And Ink, you've just done some textbook gaslighting and backing us into an emotional corner, something I've read about in 30 Covert Emotional Manipulation Tactics. That's blatantly an abusive tactic and I won't tolerate it.

We have legitimate concerns about KMK that you will not be invalidating by insinuating that those who disagree with you are immature.


----------



## Inkblooded (Apr 5, 2018)

Zehlua said:


> If someone could cite specific posts, that may be helpful to bring this to light. Otherwise, I said what I said to everyone, not to Ink specially, because it was related to the topic.
> 
> And Ink, you've just done some textbook gaslighting and backing us into an emotional corner, something I've read about in 30 Covert Emotional Manipulation Tactics. That's blatantly an abusive tactic and I won't tolerate it.




LMAO ok this must be a satire account right. please dont tell me youre serious. As someone who has actually been abused ans gaslighted, your wannabe psychologist bullshit over STUPID FORUM DRAMA is really insulting.

and i didnt say he NEVER EVER POSSIBLY MENTIONED IT, just that I HAVENT SEEN IT MYSELF, idiots.

let go of these grudges, theyre petty and bullshit, who CARES if KMK is negative, he has every rigt to be, and hes not hurting you by doing so. neither am i. just log off if it bothers you so much, some people have real things to worry about


----------



## Ginza (Apr 5, 2018)

Inkblooded said:


> since when does he use his mental health as an excuse?! i've never even seen him mention it. ginza is just grasping at straws for reasons to attack someone, as always.
> 
> also i can tell theres nothing really wrong woth his behavior because if there was, people wouldnt need to resort to insults and accusations. you dont hate him because hes objectively rude or his posts are "wrong" you just have a personal, childish grudge you cant get over
> 
> youre on a furry forum, fuckwits. lighten up



I would cite posts, but I have him blocked :3

and yes, look at me attacking people "as always" lol.


----------



## Zehlua (Apr 5, 2018)

Inkblooded said:


> LMAO ok this must be a satire account right. please dont tell me youre serious. As someone who has actually been abused ans gaslighted, your wannabe psychologist bullshit over STUPID FORUM DRAMA is really insulting.
> 
> and i didnt say he NEVER EVER POSSIBLY MENTIONED IT, just that I HAVENT SEEN IT MYSELF, idiots.
> 
> let go of these grudges, theyre petty and bullshit, who CARES if KMK is negative, he has every rigt to be, and hes not hurting you by doing so. neither am i. just log off if it bothers you so much, some people have real things to worry about



I had to study over a dozen books because I was abused as well. Studying proper science and psychology helps me cope in a healthy way and heal from past trauma.

This wouldn't be "stupid forum drama" if more respectful language was used. For example, calling us "idiots" is pretty mean.

Clearly KMK is hurting or bothering us if we have to halt multiple threads just to address them.

KMK can be angry, but feelings don't justify abusive language and behaviour.

I'm not sure why you chose to mention "other things to worry about." If someone slapped me in the face, and then told me, "Get over it! There are children starving in Africa!" that would be an equally absurd thing to do.

There are of course bigger problems out there, but we're talking about this one right now.


----------



## Infrarednexus (Apr 5, 2018)

Inkblooded said:


> LMAO ok this must be a satire account right. please dont tell me youre serious. As someone who has actually been abused ans gaslighted, your wannabe psychologist bullshit over STUPID FORUM DRAMA is really insulting.
> 
> and i didnt say he NEVER EVER POSSIBLY MENTIONED IT, just that I HAVENT SEEN IT MYSELF, idiots.
> 
> let go of these grudges, theyre petty and bullshit, who CARES if KMK is negative, he has every rigt to be, and hes not hurting you by doing so. neither am i. just log off if it bothers you so much, some people have real things to worry about


If you have real things to worry about, as you so blatantly claim, why do you keep replying to these posts? You know very well your just making others upset, so why do you insist on continuing? You've stated your point and your position on this issue long ago, so anything you continue to post from here on is irrelevant for the most part.


----------



## Inkblooded (Apr 5, 2018)

Ginza said:


> I would cite posts, but I have him blocked :3
> 
> and yes, look at me attacking people "as always" lol.



that doesnt mean you cant find his posts. not only are the forums broken and you can see a blocked persons stuff, you could also unblock him for five minutes

you dont want to cite his posts because you dont wnat to and they probably dont exist 



Zehlua said:


> I had to study over a dozen books because I was abused as well. Studying proper science and psychology helps me cope in a healthy way and heal from past trauma.
> 
> This wouldn't be "stupid forum drama" if more respectful language was used. For example, calling us "idiots" is pretty mean.
> 
> ...



no... thats not how you recover. when i want to get help for my illnesses im not like HMMMM TIME TO GO TO THE LIBRARY AND PRETEND TO BE A PSYCHOLOGIST ON THE INTERNET

thats even more unhealthy.and to play your own game, dont you know that condescending behavior and a false sense of self worth (ie. believing you're a qualified therapist because you read a textbook) is a sign of Narcissistic Personality Disorder or similar?

see, i also can talk complete horse shit.lol

he's Not hurting you. you dont have to read his posts. his posts are not attacks to you. and they are definitely not "abusive." if you think thats what abuse is, boy you must live under a rock



Infrarednexus said:


> If you have real things to worry about, as you so blatantly claim, why do you keep replying to these posts? You know very well your just making others upset, so why do you insist on continuing? You've stated your point and your position on this issue long ago, so anything you continue to post from here on is irrelevant for the most part.



i am defending my best friend when other people are attacking him and making false claims.

isnt that the right thing to do? you expect me to just ignore it when people are talking trash about someone i care about? no


----------



## Infrarednexus (Apr 5, 2018)

Inkblooded said:


> that doesnt mean you cant find his posts. not only are the forums broken and you can see a blocked persons stuff, you could also unblock him for five minutes
> 
> you dont want to cite his posts because you dont wnat to and they probably dont exist
> 
> ...


You kind of just told everyone you were arguing with to "just get over it and let it go" when you upset them, now when they upset you, you pull out both guns and jump on the defensive. This seems like one of those double standard deals. 

BTW I thought you had something better to do.


----------



## Zehlua (Apr 5, 2018)

Inkblooded said:


> that doesnt mean you cant find his posts. not only are the forums broken and you can see a blocked persons stuff, you could also unblock him for five minutes
> 
> you dont want to cite his posts because you dont wnat to and they probably dont exist
> 
> ...



I went to therapy... in fact, it was my lovely therapist Stacia who recommended me plenty of books, which I read. They're all from reputable sources, including one which includes anecdotes from Holocaust survivors.

I don't believe I'm a psychologist, and I never said I was. I just want people to treat each other with kindness. I also like recommending helpful books and advice to people I care about, because I want to make the world around me a little bit better.

As a childhood rape and multiple case assault victim, and someone who was nearly stabbed or cut to death by an ex boyfriend, I know what abuse is.

I'm not here trying to hurt anybody, and I'm sorry if I did.

My goal is to help you realize that this behaviour with you and KMK is really unacceptable.

I don't like being called an idiot. I don't like my legitimate feelings and complaints being invalidated when I know there's clear cut abuse happening here. And I ESPECIALLY don't like someone telling me I don't know what abuse is. Everyone has some idea of what abuse is.


----------



## Dongding (Apr 5, 2018)

Inkblooded said:


> *he's Not hurting you. you dont have to read his posts. his posts are not attacks to you.*


I want to point out here that this is why I don't care if babyfurs draw imaginary provocative art. (or any other person exercising their right to draw their unchosen interest for that matter, as incredibly obnoxious amounts of all types are archived on FA.)

Don't look for babyfur shit and you won't find it. I've never had to look at that once in my life longer than it took to cringe and click away from it. I guarantee I've been inconvenienced more by any fetish you can name (including plane fursonas) more than I've been inconvenienced by babyfur stuff. I don't even know where you guys are finding this shit because I see it so rarely or maybe I'm just not acknowledging it's existense enough for it to "inconvenience" me. I don't understand how it's such a life consuming problem for anyone who isn't wasting their time to dig up threads that are multiple years old searching for shit to be upset about.

At least you agree with my logic Ink. You share it.

Don't go looking at babyfur stuff and it won't hurt your feelings that you've found exactly what you've gone to search for. Tell Maim that please, maybe he'll listen to you instead.


----------



## LogicNuke (Apr 5, 2018)

Dongding said:


> I want to point out here that this is why I don't care if babyfurs draw imaginary provocative art. (or any other person exorcising their right to draw their unchosen interest for that matter, as incredibly obnoxious amounts of all types are archived on FA.)
> 
> Don't look for babyfur shit and you won't find it. I've never had to look at that once in my life longer than it took to cringe and click away from it. I guarantee I've been inconvenienced more by any fetish you can name (including plane fursonas) more than I've been inconvenienced by babyfur stuff. I don't even know where you guys are finding this shit because I see it so rarely or maybe I'm just not acknowledging it's existense enough for it to "inconvenience" me. I don't understand how it's such a life consuming problem for anyone who isn't wasting their time to dig up threads that are multiple years old searching for shit to be upset about.
> 
> ...


I stalked you here. Whatcha doin'?


----------



## Dongding (Apr 5, 2018)

Suckin' peepees.


----------



## Zehlua (Apr 5, 2018)

Dongding said:


> Suckin' peepees.


Hey now, I'm paying good money for this

*makes it rain $1 bills on Dingy*


----------



## LogicNuke (Apr 5, 2018)

Dongding said:


> Suckin' peepees.


Good lord, child.

When I first came, there was some sort of event happening here, like a babyfur welcoming ceremony or some such thing. I was searching around for people to chat with, saw the thread was super active, but didn't come in because I'm not a babyfur and I didn't know what I'd walking into. I was kind of pissed the babyfurs were apparently having the red carpet rolled for them and I lurking for a thread to drop in on.

Christ Almighty was I wrong.


----------



## KILL.MAIM.KILL (Apr 5, 2018)

Thanks for all having a multi-page flamewar about me when I'm not even here. Never knew I was so popular.

Okay, but seriously. You all need to go take a breather; and stop assuming my motives.

No, I don't click threads because they make me angry.
No, I'm not even angry for the reasons you think I am.
No, I don't seek out babyfur art - in fact I actively avoid it and probably haven't seen more than a couple of babyfur images. But that doesn't mean I can't point out the moral implications of sexualizing themes relating to children. I don't need to be eyeballs deep in diaper fetish art to say something on the matter.

Stop antagonizing me for the hell of it, it's getting old. I know it's practically human nature to choose a 'bad guy' to direct your frustrations towards, but it's not good for anyone.

And, you know, if you wanted to know my intentions or had concerns about the way I speak, you could've always just _asked me. _
Instead of gossiping and speculating about me like kids on a playground.

FurAffinity is an adult website. We should br behaving as such.


----------



## Zehlua (Apr 5, 2018)

KILL.MAIM.KILL said:


> Thanks for all having a multi-page flamewar about me when I'm not even here. Never knew I was so popular.
> 
> Okay, but seriously. You all need to go take a breather; and stop assuming my motives.
> 
> ...


No one's doing this because it's fun, as I'm sure you feel an equal lack of fun pointing out the obvious pedophilic connotations surrounding babyfurs.

It's also not acceptable for you and Ink to go around calling us idiots and children. There are kinder and more effective ways to get your point across without resorting to petty insults.

We often don't want to talk to you because of your unpleasant behaviour towards us as a whole. Even your username is hostile. We just don't want to deal with your invasive negativity.

This SUCKS, because you do bring up some good points, but it's so hard to see them or bear to listen to them when you use such abrasive language and tones.


----------



## Orthogonal (Apr 5, 2018)

Ginza said:


> No. Maim is an asshole.
> 
> I encourage you to read some of his posts. There's a reason 90% of this forum dislikes him, and it is more than just the fact that he's gotten numerous threads shut down. Having opinions is fine, hell, I'm more conservative than a majority of people on this forum, so I often will share an unpopular opinion. The major difference, is that I do it respectfully, and don't make a total joke out of myself in the process. Unlike KMK, I also don't have _major_ mental health issues that he constantly brings up to excuse his behavior. He seldom has a logical point, and when he does, he drones on and on in a rude manner.
> 
> what I'm most intrigued by however, is your fascination with babyfurs. Why do you care so much? It appears that a majority of your posts are in babyfur threads (including one you even necro-ed). Hell, I haven't seen you participate in one discussion about this fandom, nor your place in it. We don't take too kindly to users who simply come to stir up shit.



So someone who has been here forever disagrees with you like Maim just a shit-stirrer and someone like me who just got here like me is just a troll looking for laughs. Yet you and everyone who agrees with you is above criticism. Yes, I necroposted one thread, but this thread is new, made in March of this year. I already was warned, no doubt thanks to you. Maim might be raw at times, but I have always been respectful, if snippy. Yet you paint us with the same broad brush. Maybe you need to realize you do not own this forum.

As a side note, I have posted in other sections, trying to be helpful. Maybe if you were not so busy trying to nail to me to the cross with my opinions on babyfurs, you would have seen I am not some babyfur hatemonger, but a person like Inkblood and Maim.


----------



## Orthogonal (Apr 5, 2018)

KILL.MAIM.KILL said:


> Thanks for all having a multi-page flamewar about me when I'm not even here. Never knew I was so popular.
> 
> Okay, but seriously. You all need to go take a breather; and stop assuming my motives.
> 
> ...



You have friends here, Maim. I am one.


----------



## Dongding (Apr 5, 2018)

Keep him.


----------



## Orthogonal (Apr 5, 2018)

Zehlua said:


> No one's doing this because it's fun, as I'm sure you feel an equal lack of fun pointing out the obvious pedophilic connotations surrounding babyfurs.
> 
> It's also not acceptable for you and Ink to go around calling us idiots and children. There are kinder and more effective ways to get your point across without resorting to petty insults.
> 
> ...



Calmly, might I suggest you tell Ginza to dial it down a bit. In the necroposts, I have a lot harsher language than what Maim was using. Furthermore, Maim is still here and he has not been banned permanently in all this time, so he cannot always be trolling here.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 5, 2018)

Come on guys maim isn't all that bad, deep down he has good intentions


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Apr 5, 2018)

Orthogonal said:


> As a side note, I have posted in other sections, trying to be helpful. Maybe if you were not so busy trying to nail to me to the cross with my opinions on babyfurs, you would have seen I am not some babyfur hatemonger, but a person like Inkblood and Maim.


But you haven't been helpful, not in the slightest. Between the three of you all  you've done is spread misinformation and hate about a culture that you know little about or have any real invested interest in. In fact, most here highly doubt that any of you have any concern about the problems the ABDL / Babyfur community has to deal with at all, but that you can't stand the fact they're a part of this fandom. As far as I'm concerned, at this moment you're no better than the people who assume everyone in the furry fandom are animal abusers.


----------



## Orthogonal (Apr 5, 2018)

Mr. Fox said:


> But you haven't been helpful, not in the slightest. Between the three of you all  you've done is spread misinformation and hate about a culture that you know little about or have any real invested interest in. In fact, most here highly doubt that any of you have any concern about the problems the ABDL / Babyfur community has to deal with at all, but that you can't stand the fact they're a part of this fandom. As far as I'm concerned, at this moment you're no better than the people who assume everyone in the furry fandom are animal abusers.



That strawman of me you are carrying must be very easy to lift. You do not know me. You have no idea how I have been affected by the babyfur community. Everything I have said, I have backed with evidence.

Such as this:

Userpage of CubLovers -- Fur Affinity [dot] net

Read that group description in the profile. Honestly tell me that is okay and I will leave this thread. But quote the description so everyone can see what you are condoning.

Tell me that Maim, Inkblood, and I are unjustified.


----------



## Ginza (Apr 5, 2018)

Orthogonal said:


> Calmly, might I suggest you tell Ginza to dial it down a bit. In the necroposts, I have a lot harsher language than what Maim was using. Furthermore, Maim is still here and he has not been banned permanently in all this time, so he cannot always be trolling here.



@Zehlua is not my keeper. Nor have I taken it up at all lol. Y'all are getting your panties in a knot, and I'm sitting on my porch smiling, sipping some flavored water xD

seriously, I can criticize whoever I'd like. Just as you constantly talk about babyfurs, I can talk about why I dislike your attitude. You're not nearly as bad as KMK.
It's people like him who think the whole world is the problem, when in reality, it's them.


and again, *I do not like babyfurs.* I think it's weird. However, I also think you're being a bit too much with this. I think that you should drop this honestly. You're arguing being a babyfur is unjust in a thread with babyfurs. Why would any of them ever agree? You're never going to convince them, so why waste your breath?

Side note- Cub porn/cub in general, is NOT the same thing as ABDL. They often go hand in hand, but they're not the same.


----------



## Orthogonal (Apr 5, 2018)

Ginza said:


> @Zehlua is not my keeper. Nor have I taken it up at all lol. Y'all are getting your panties in a knot, and I'm sitting on my porch smiling, sipping some flavored water xD
> 
> seriously, I can criticize whoever I'd like. Just as you constantly talk about babyfurs, I can talk about why I dislike your attitude. You're not nearly as bad as KMK.
> It's people like him who think the whole world is the problem, when in reality, it's them.
> ...



Maybe some of us choose not accept what the world is now. We know what the world is like. We just do not accept as inevitable and unchangeable.


----------



## Zehlua (Apr 5, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> Come on guys maim isn't all that bad, deep down he has good intentions


I believe this, and I still request a kinder approach


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Apr 5, 2018)

Orthogonal said:


> That strawman of me you are carrying must be very easy to lift. You do not know me. You have no idea how I have been affected by the babyfur community. Everything I have said, I have backed with evidence.
> 
> Such as this:
> 
> ...


We've already been through all of this.


Orthogonal said:


> You have no idea how I have been affected by the babyfur community.


This right here. This comes across to me that your hiding behind the guise of being "helpful" when in reality you're only looking for a reason to express your own personal grievances about an entire culture based on your few interactions. That is the same bullcrap some furries pull to justify their hatred of the entire fandom.


----------



## Zehlua (Apr 5, 2018)

Mr. Fox said:


> We've already been through all of this.
> 
> This right here. This comes across to me that your hiding behind the guise of being "helpful" when in reality you're only looking for a reason to express your own personal grievances about an entire culture based on your few interactions. That is the same bullcrap some furries pull to justify their hatred of the fandom based on the few.


Okay, let's hear him out in that case. It seems fair to do so, because I came in here and told my story of the diaper furry at my job


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Apr 5, 2018)

Zehlua said:


> Okay, let's hear him out in that case. It seems fair to do so, because I came in here and told my story of the diaper furry at my job


What's left to be said? Despite any evidence or testimonies from others so far, he's of the firm belief that all ABDLs / Babyfurs are pedos and that the broader culture supports that type of behavior. I actually feel bad for them.


----------



## Orthogonal (Apr 5, 2018)

Mr. Fox said:


> What's left to be said? Despite any evidence or testimonies from others so far, he's of the firm belief that all ABDLs / Babyfurs are pedos and that the broader culture supports that type of behavior. I actually feel bad for them.



I never said all babyfurs were pedophiles. I said they had tendencies I was concerned about, one of which is that they cover for cub pornographers and pedophiles. I have seen thread on FA where they mourn the fact someone who made cub/child pornography left the site for Inkbunny while right-minded people tried to set them straight. I could give the links, but we are not doing that in a public thread. I am not getting banned some stupid technicality like leaking private communications while actual predators are left to do as they please.


----------



## Zehlua (Apr 5, 2018)

Mr. Fox said:


> What's left to be said? Despite any evidence or testimonies from others so far, he's of the firm belief that all ABDLs / Babyfurs are pedos and that the broader culture supports that type of behavior. I actually feel bad for them.


If that's true, then can you blame this person for being outraged and disgusted? That's one heck of a scary belief to have. 

So you hate pedophilia, I hate pedophilia, I hope to God everyone in this entire thread hates pedophilia, and this is an excellent thing to unite us on. We can all agree on that moral foundation.

We can also unanimously agree that shitting in a diaper in public and leaving it in the single bathroom at a small business that sells food is horrible, especially while proudly wearing a disturbing babyfur shirt in public to let the world know this is a kink-driven crime.

So those are two things we as an entire thread can agree on. That's a very good start.

What else can we agree on to gather some more understanding from each other?


----------



## Orthogonal (Apr 5, 2018)

Zehlua said:


> If that's true, then can you blame this person for being outraged and disgusted? That's one heck of a scary belief to have.
> 
> So you hate pedophilia, I hate pedophilia, I hope to God everyone in this entire thread hates pedophilia, and this is an excellent thing to unite us on. We can all agree on that moral foundation.
> 
> ...



Thank You, Zehlua. Someone willing find common cause, finally.


----------



## Zehlua (Apr 6, 2018)

Orthogonal said:


> I never said all babyfurs were pedophiles. I said they had tendencies I was concerned about, one of which is that they cover for cub pornographers and pedophiles. I have seen thread on FA where they mourn the fact someone who made cub/child pornography left the site for Inkbunny while right-minded people tried to set them straight. I could give the links, but we are not doing that in a public thread. I am not get banned some stupid technicality like leaking private communications while actual predators are left to do as they please.


This is a really important grievance.

I think babyfur art is really adorable and can feel nostalgic and safe. I like the pastel aesthetic, and seeing frankly precious baby versions of people's fursonas. That's harmless and fun!

I have seen the same type of weird shit, where somehow people get blinded by the cuteness and miss the fact that the artist sometimes draws blatantly illegal art. (Or, in the case of one artist I used to admire for her Care Bear fan art, draws uncomfortably glorified Nazi oc's)

That IS a valid problem in the babyfur community. I know just about everyone in here is actually level-headed and would never defend CP artists, so this isn't to attack you. This is to encourage you to say no or report to staff when you see art or behaviour like that, even if it's from a talented artist.

But you guys already knew to do that, right? That's what we, the non-babyfurs, are afraid of and need comforted about. We care about kids, and we care about making sure people engage in kinks safely.

We all want to come together and verify that no one's going to rape a child or condone the molestation of children, whether fictional or not.

Deep down, we all just care a lot, and that's why a we've been so active in this thread.


----------



## Ciderfine (Apr 6, 2018)

My oh my this thread started out scary and went into a volcano real fast. Ill try to drop my lime zest of a comment before an admin who must not be named comes back to close the thread due to the only excuse  admins can really use (Conversation went off track). Hue hue hue.

My issue with all is from the start is for one, I personally dont want to see anything babyfur or any other age fetish media from my stance in the fandom. Would be a very easy thing to blacklist but due to the toxic "one of us" nature of the fandom makes so we cant exclude what we want to see yet people do it all the time by making new websites that cater to different people or sexual fetishes.

Now this is just me, but I find as an adult myself that any adult looking at cute, over sexualized or innocent looking postnatal or children characters all day online is not only creepy as fuck but raises a ton of warning flags and is not normal. The baby fur community becomes something like that and it branches out into bad apples like any other kink like this on here.

But in the end I guess people like me and many others want sanity and stability returned to the fandom and a purge of abnormal things, behavoirs and members who shine and create bad rep on the fandom. And to the people who make underage cute toddle characters all day with gay femboy clothing, I strongly think your part of the problem.

Sexualzation begins with normalizing something, making it cute, attractive and then right into the sodomy category next.


----------



## Orthogonal (Apr 6, 2018)

Zehlua said:


> This is a really important grievance.
> 
> I think babyfur art is really adorable and can feel nostalgic and safe. I like the pastel aesthetic, and seeing frankly precious baby versions of people's fursonas. That's harmless and fun!
> 
> ...



This is good post,  but I want to ask how many of us could go into conversation mode? I would like the end the thread with this post for a while because I urgently want discuss this post paragraph by paragraph. So let know me so I can invite you into a private conversation and we are not annoying the mods.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Apr 6, 2018)

Orthogonal said:


> I never said all babyfurs were pedophiles. I said they had tendencies I was concerned about, one of which is that they cover for cub pornographers and pedophiles. I have seen thread on FA where they mourn the fact someone who made cub/child pornography left the site for Inkbunny while right-minded people tried to set them straight. I could give the links, but we are not doing that in a public thread. I am not getting banned some stupid technicality like leaking private communications while actual predators are left to do as they please.



To which my response was the broader community in that culture does not support that sort of behavior, just like the broader community in this culture does not support Zoophilia or Beastiality, but has many in it that covers for pornographers and animal abusers alike.

What fascinates me is why their interests have such a profound effect on you. If it hasn't hampered your ability to interact with and enjoy the many facets of this culture, then why the beef?

The furry fandom has a myriad of problems, too. From animal abusers too terrorists, people that exploit you only for art, destructive behavior, Furry Raiders, Nazi Furs etc., But I don't see you complaining about those issues and working towards solutions for them, which would make more sense since this is the culture you're more heavily invested in.


----------



## Dongding (Apr 6, 2018)

Sorry to anyone I've offended defending a person's right to draw what they want, regardless of the content. I believe pictures are the least harmful way for _*actual *_pedophiles to relieve themselves of their urges that they can reasonably take and still live their lives not being vilified. My reasoning was stated numerous times. I stand by it. I believe people should be able to draw and share whatever sort of picture they want as long as it follows the rules of whichever site is kind enough to host it. If the site allows them to skirt the rules a little, it's the website's responsibility to take care of it and I don't think other users should be harassed who had nothing to do with the situation as clearly many people have differing opinions on this and have no control whatsoever.

I don't look at this sort of thing, but I have many uncouth or strange interests which I am thankful for FA for providing me a positive place to share those interests with others who feel similarly about them. I don't look at the things that bother me because I know the reason they exist is because someone else had an interest they could turn nowhere else to express themselves with.

I respectfully decline any further interaction here. This is a disgusting topic that I'm tired of being a part of and the people (person..?) responsible for actually shoving it in everyone's faces will continue to do so until it isn't fun for them anymore, as they are not actually making any sort of difference and just pissing people off.

Again, I apologize. I've shown an abrasive side of myself I prefer to keep in check, and I think that's more than enough of a reason for me to leave without further resistance. I don't want to deal with this as I can only assume it is what anyone can tell it is, as we all did from the start.


----------



## Orthogonal (Apr 6, 2018)

Mr. Fox said:


> To which my response was the broader community in that culture does not support that sort of behavior, just like the broader community in this culture does not support Zoophilia or Beastiality, but has many in it that covers for pornographers and animal abusers alike.
> 
> What fascinates me is why their interests have such a profound effect on you. If it hasn't hampered your ability to interact with and enjoy the many facets of this culture, then why the beef?
> 
> The furry fandom has a myriad of problems, too. From animal abusers too terrorists, people that exploit you only for art, destructive behavior, Furry Raiders, Nazi Furs etc., But I don't see you complaining about those issues and working toward solutions for them, which would make more sense since this is the culture you're more heavily invested in.



If you read my previous posts on this forum you have known I talked about the regressive behaviors of the Nazi groups like the Furry Raiders and Alt-Furry. In fact, I have done to combat individual offsite than you will ever know. So have others. One thing I will let you know is that these groups have considerable babyfur membership, because of course the old-style Nazis would accepting of them. Maulkin, who suspended permanently from the site for racist remarks led a racist babyfur group. I could provide the link to his FA page where can view his bigoted venom in his own words. Bigotry against actual threatened minorities in this country, not some imaginary group with imaginary fears of "fursecution". The administration actually did good when they booted Maulkin, but now they need to crack down on Nazi groups operating on FA, which intimidating users by stalking them and threatening their commission business. Now, some have exposed these Nazi like Dogpatch and KiwiFarms, but they are only able to do things offsite. It ultimately up to the administration to use this information to root these bad actors.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Apr 6, 2018)

Orthogonal said:


> If you read my previous posts on this forum you have known I talked about the regressive behaviors of the Nazi groups like the Furry Raiders and Alt-Furry. In fact, I have done to combat individual offsite than you will ever know. So have others. One thing I will let you know is that these groups have considerable babyfur membership, because of course the old-style Nazis would accepting of them. Maulkin, who suspended permanently from the site for racist remarks led a racist babyfur group. I could provide the link to his FA page where can view his bigoted venom in his own words. Bigotry against actual threatened minorities in this country, not some imaginary group with imaginary fears of "fursecution". The administration actually did good when they booted Maulkin, but now they need to crack down on Nazi groups operating on FA, which intimidating users by stalking them and threatening their commission business. Now, some have expose these Nazi like Dogpatch and KiwiFarms, but they are only able to do things offsite. It ultimately up to the administration to use this information to root these bad actors.



Well, keep up the good fight, I guess. But believe me when I say it's best to control what's within your power to do so, and setting out on a path of righteousness will only end up with developing a messiah complex and you don't want that.


----------



## Zehlua (Apr 6, 2018)

Ciderfine said:


> My oh my this thread started out scary and went into a volcano real fast. Ill try to drop my lime zest of a comment before an admin who must not be named comes back to close the thread due to the only excuse  admins can really use (Conversation went off track). Hue hue hue.
> 
> My issue with all is from the start is for one, I personally dont want to see anything babyfur or any other age fetish media from my stance in the fandom. Would be a very easy thing to blacklist but due to the toxic "one of us" nature of the fandom makes so we cant exclude what we want to see yet people do it all the time by making new websites that cater to different people or sexual fetishes.
> 
> ...


This is also tying into the very real concerns people have with baby furs.

We really need to differentiate the fetish parts from the platonic enjoyment of all things in the fandom.

I really like looking at pictures of rollercoasters, plants, and seahorses, but  I don't want to fuck any of those things.

At the same time, I'll level with you... If I saw a grown man looking at photos of toddlers on his phone from a stock images site, for example, I'd certainly be worried. I'd ask him if he was doing research for baby product advertisements, or I'd not talk to this hypothetical individual at all.

The main difference with furries being labeled as animal fuckers and ABDL people being labeled as child fuckers is certainly similar, but the obvious difference is ABDL has been expressly and openly fetish territory in a way I haven't seen from the furry fandom. The fact that it deals with child themes in an adult way can be disturbing and uncomfortable for a lot of people, in a way that hot Lola Bunny art has never been.

I would like to see the ABDL community stamp out its connections to child porn the way furries have vehemently condemned bestiality. Thus far, I haven't seen any passionate and necessary action taken towards predators.


----------



## Zehlua (Apr 6, 2018)

Mr. Fox said:


> To which my response was the broader community in that culture does not support that sort of behavior, just like the broader community in this culture does not support Zoophilia or Beastiality, but has many in it that covers for pornographers and animal abusers alike.
> 
> What fascinates me is why their interests have such a profound effect on you. If it hasn't hampered your ability to interact with and enjoy the many facets of this culture, then why the beef?
> 
> The furry fandom has a myriad of problems, too. From animal abusers too terrorists, people that exploit you only for art, destructive behavior, Furry Raiders, Nazi Furs etc., But I don't see you complaining about those issues and working towards solutions for them, which would make more sense since this is the culture you're more heavily invested in.


What are your suggestions for all of those things? Those are also very important issues, but babyfurs are our focus currently.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Apr 6, 2018)

Zehlua said:


> What are your suggestions for all of those things? Those are also very important issues, but babyfurs are our focus currently.


Suppose there are a few ways to address any of the aforementioned concerns. 1) you can choose to ignore them with the hope they'll fade away or stay within their respective communities, or 2) you can address the issue head-on within the community itself with hope your voice will be heard and something will be done about them.

In my experience it's a lot like screaming into the wind. It feels good at the time but don't expect anything to come from it. But as Dongding mentioned, as long as they have a healthy outlet for their desires it's best just to leave them be, the most that'll come from it is they'll attract like-minded people.


----------



## KILL.MAIM.KILL (Apr 6, 2018)

Zehlua said:


> No one's doing this because it's fun, as I'm sure you feel an equal lack of fun pointing out the obvious pedophilic connotations surrounding babyfurs.
> 
> It's also not acceptable for you and Ink to go around calling us idiots and children. There are kinder and more effective ways to get your point across without resorting to petty insults.
> 
> ...



Stop looking for a fight where there is none.
My username and personal aesthetic has nothing to do with this. It's just what I personally enjoy.

If people can have usernames like "TehCuddlyMuskyFoxey" and constantly behave lile embarassing two year olds, then I think I'm allowed to have an edgy username.

It's not like you haven't had your fair share of being edgy, anyway.

Ink's right. You're only upset with me because you _want _to be. Aside from being blunt and refusing to sugarcoat my thoughts on some topics (_cough _gender _cough_) I haven't been particularily hostile,
I can name several users who's posts are far more aggressive than mine and they barely come under fire for it.

This isn't an unbiased critique of my behavior, it's just pointless, petty playground squabbles.


----------



## Deleted member 115426 (Apr 6, 2018)

God damnit will you guys stop it already? This thread was for finding other babyfurs, not about if it's pedophilic or not. Please if you want to continue this debate, start a new thread.


----------



## Zehlua (Apr 6, 2018)

KILL.MAIM.KILL said:


> Stop looking for a fight where there is none.
> My username and personal aesthetic has nothing to do with this. It's just what I personally enjoy.
> 
> If people can have usernames like "TehCuddlyMuskyFoxey" and constantly behave lile embarassing two year olds, then I think I'm allowed to have an edgy username.
> ...


So you totally ignored the rest of what I said for what reason?


----------



## KILL.MAIM.KILL (Apr 6, 2018)

Zehlua said:


> So you totally ignored the rest of what I said for what reason?



I'm tired and I can't be bothered to go through all 25 posts that you guys have written about me. Sue me.


----------



## Ginza (Apr 6, 2018)

Alright here's the thing @Orthogonal 

I agree with you. The ABDL community does raise many concerns. It should be looked into. Cub is gross and wrong, and should never be tolerated.

I disagree with how you're presenting your arguments. With how you've gone into every thread regarding babyfur/ABDL and caused an issue- your obsession with this topic is peculiar, and frankly, tiring. With the way you're droning on and on. With how you defend people who say they hate men and homsexuality.

Nobody is arguing CP is okay. We're arguing that you need to drop this topic/start your own thread. We're arguing that ABDL, while sometimes host to CP, isn't inherently pedophilia. Just as the furry fandom isn't inherently zoophilia.

Please, stop throwing arguments and opinions where they're not needed, and make sure to have evidence to back up your claims.


----------



## Ciderfine (Apr 6, 2018)

Orthogonal said:


> Maim is entitled to free speech and most of what he said here is accurate or at least understandable.
> 
> You babyfurs need to listen to people outside of your group, which is most people in this community. You're always quick to shut people down to the moment they constructively criticize you.
> 
> If you didn't do this all the time, you'd get a lot less hate.



Not just baby furs, but antifa fandom thugs, and other deranged people that crawl into the fandom looking for protection in general.  I've have loads of furries attack me for not agreeing to think like them or respect what ever made up gender pronoun or idea of what racism is to them.


----------



## Orthogonal (Apr 6, 2018)

Some of my friends found this group on FA:

Userpage of CubLovers -- Fur Affinity [dot] net

Read the profile for this group.

A quote from the profile:

"This Group will allow and post ADULT material. If you do not like material including cubs in sexual situations, probably be best not to watch this group."

This group has been active almost eight years. FA has down groups concerned about the negative and problematic aspects of babyfurs in days.

Think about that.


----------



## KILL.MAIM.KILL (Apr 6, 2018)

Orthogonal said:


> Some of my friends found this group on FA:
> 
> Userpage of CubLovers -- Fur Affinity [dot] net
> 
> ...



At least they won't be able to actually post it, as I believe that's against FA's terms of service.
Or was.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 6, 2018)

KILL.MAIM.KILL said:


> At least they won't be able to actually post it, as I believe that's against FA's terms of service.
> Or was.


I have very little faith in FA enforcing their own rules, look at Zaush (Sorry I can't let this issue go)


----------



## KILL.MAIM.KILL (Apr 6, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> I have very little faith in FA enforcing their own rules, look at Zaush (Sorry I can't let this issue go)



And your account will now be banned. Sorry.
Happened to me for mentioning the same thing.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 6, 2018)

KILL.MAIM.KILL said:


> And your account will now be banned. Sorry.
> Happened to me for mentioning the same thing.


Eh I wouldn't be surprised.


----------



## Orthogonal (Apr 6, 2018)

There are rumors that when you join the group, instructions for accessing materials offsite are sent.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 6, 2018)

Orthogonal said:


> There are rumors that when you join the group, instructions for accessing materials offsite are sent.


Time to play undercover


----------



## Zehlua (Apr 6, 2018)

KILL.MAIM.KILL said:


> I'm tired and I can't be bothered to go through all 25 posts that you guys have written about me. Sue me.


I'm not going to sue you? Seriously Maim, what's up with the tone?


----------



## KILL.MAIM.KILL (Apr 6, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> Time to play undercover



No need.
It's called Inkbunny.
A furry porn website that freely allows cub porn.



Zehlua said:


> I'm not going to sue you? Seriously Maim, what's up with the tone?



It's.... it's an expression. Have you never heard of it before?


----------



## Zehlua (Apr 6, 2018)

KILL.MAIM.KILL said:


> No need.
> It's called Inkbunny.
> A furry porn website that freely allows cub porn.
> 
> ...


I have, I'm just wondering why you used it.


----------



## Astus (Apr 6, 2018)

Orthogonal said:


> Some of my friends found this group on FA:
> 
> Userpage of CubLovers -- Fur Affinity [dot] net
> 
> ...



Also look when it was last active, well before the policy for no cub artwork on FA went into effect. There’s no doubt that there are those who are pedophiles which engage in such behavior using the fandom as a conduit. That however doesn’t mean that babyfurs generally let the be and do whatever they want. A perfect example was when the FBI did a sweep of a site called BF.me after users reported people trying to solicit underage (13+) users. Reportedly they found the people doing it and caught them before they did anything else. There are people behind the scenes ensuring those few people who would cause harm to others, especially on sites like inkbunny. 

You have to take into account how people who are ABDL and furries think and feel about the rest of the furry fandom. Before I came to these forums I was entirely sure that if I mentioned that I “regress” a bit, wear diapers for comfort (and annoyingly sometimes needed for bedtime >.>) and have associated diaper kinks, that I would be outcast and be insulted simply because of what makes me comfortable as well as what kinks turn me on; something I had no real control over. Of course I was surprised to see people (mostly) didn’t give a crap as long as you didn’t shove it in their face and you weren’t a dick to them. A good amount of the babyfurs (also including diaperfurs... some don’t like to be associated) I know that are very good people don’t talk to mainstream furries because they feel they’ll be vilified just because of a label. 

When it comes to seeing unwanted babyfur content on FA, the simple answer is this; blocking content by tag. Of course FA doesn’t let you do that. I personally would block a large number of NSFW things that completely gross me out, utterly confuse me, or I just find plain offensive. However I cannot do that so I just ignore them or report them if they’re really really obscene (or not marked correctly as adult or mature). Babyfurs aren’t going anywhere any time soon, much like all the other kinds of furs there are out there; so long as people have kinks, and like anthro animals, there will always be kink driven artwork and paraphernalia out there. 

Then comes to the part which obviosuly will be read wrong and quoted and make people freak out and wave their arms around like they’re on fire or something... idk... but I have talked with people who consume cub related artwork and all but a very few have made a decently valid point (which I feel is both truthful and in some cases an excuse). The people claim that for them, it’s not about an adult having sex with a kid, it’s not a kid having sex with a kid or doing mature stuff, whatever. What they see is themselves as an adult with another consenting adult mind in a younger person’s body. It’s not as if they want to go out and harm children, it’s that they want to have things done to them as if they were in a younger person’s body. This is like auto-zoophilia, where the people don’t want to screw animals but have the animals screw them as if they were an animal.... Which in itself isn’t something malicious in intent, its just someone trying to satisfy a kink which is directed towards themselves. Obviously there are reservations about doing that kind of stuff and I still find it extremely questionable and rather gross... however if they’re not doing harm to anyone else and their projected actions aren’t signaling harm to anyone else, why should they not be allowed to do it? Now obviosuly there are grey lines there that when crossed completely go against the idea of cultural liberalism; like projecting your thoughts and emotions onto another then preforming the act... though I imagine the majority of sane people wouldn’t cross such a line (or I hope they won’t at least >.>) so there isn’t much concern there when you have others hopefully looking out for that.

As well, I’d just like to put out there that being a babyfur or having a kink or whatever doesn’t define who you are; rather its what you do that defines you. Just because I, or someone else, likes to shit in a diaper, or idk imagine they’re being eaten, or inflated, etc.. doesn’t make them any less of a human being (unless they’re violating ideals of cultural liberalism of course). I’m about to graduate college with a 3.5 GPA with a Biology B.A. and chemistry minor while being part of BBB (the biological honors society), and a scholarship athlete for 4 years for my college’s baseball team. In high school I graduated with a 3.7 GPA with honors, the presidential academic award, MVP of my baseball team, first team all league 4 times for winter track and field, three times for baseball, competed nationally in the 60M hurdles, and been a key player in the all county winter track and field team. I’m about to enter for internship and make my way into graduate school where I hope to get my Ph.D in an ecology related field. Getting snuggled with with a plushie while wearing a diaper hasn’t hindered me, my social life, my future career, or my athletics rather it has helped along the way with all the stress and drain of life.  When you think about these babyfurs, or whatever, remember that they are people; not just some weirdo on the internet.


----------



## KILL.MAIM.KILL (Apr 6, 2018)

Zehlua said:


> I have, I'm just wondering why you used it.



I was just saying "I can't be bothered to go through all those posts, it's pointless to me. Do as you will, but I don't care enough."


----------



## Zehlua (Apr 6, 2018)

Astusthefox said:


> Also look when it was last active, well before the policy for no cub artwork on FA went into effect. There’s no doubt that there are those who are pedophiles which engage in such behavior using the fandom as a conduit. That however doesn’t mean that babyfurs generally let the be and do whatever they want. A perfect example was when the FBI did a sweep of a site called BF.me after users reported people trying to solicit underage (13+) users. Reportedly they found the people doing it and caught them before they did anything else. There are people behind the scenes ensuring those few people who would cause harm to others, especially on sites like inkbunny.
> 
> You have to take into account how people who are ABDL and furries think and feel about the rest of the furry fandom. Before I came to these forums I was entirely sure that if I mentioned that I “regress” a bit, wear diapers for comfort (and annoyingly sometimes needed for bedtime >.>) and have associated diaper kinks, that I would be outcast and be insulted simply because of what makes me comfortable as well as what kinks turn me on; something I had no real control over. Of course I was surprised to see people (mostly) didn’t give a crap as long as you didn’t shove it in their face and you weren’t a dick to them. A good amount of the babyfurs (also including diaperfurs... some don’t like to be associated) I know that are very good people don’t talk to mainstream furries because they feel they’ll be vilified just because of a label.
> 
> ...


That was a fascinating read.

I still think cub porn and bestiality should not exist ever at all, with all due respect.


----------



## Zehlua (Apr 6, 2018)

KILL.MAIM.KILL said:


> I was just saying "I can't be bothered to go through all those posts, it's pointless to me. Do as you will, but I don't care enough."


Why?


----------



## Astus (Apr 6, 2018)

Zehlua said:


> That was a fascinating read.
> 
> I still think cub porn and bestiality should not exist ever at all, with all due respect.



I don’t think cub porn or beastiality should exist either; however if someone is turned on by having themselves put in that situation, its not harming anyone else in the process, all the power to them to find pleasure in a visual representation. Anyways when trying to actually find those who like screwing dogs or children, physical material makes it much easier to track them down and prevent anyone form being hurt if of course people can see it fast enough... to many grey lines >.>


----------



## KILL.MAIM.KILL (Apr 6, 2018)

Zehlua said:


> Why?



Because there are so many posts and I'm tired. 
And my energy is better spent on something that matters.


----------



## Zehlua (Apr 6, 2018)

KILL.MAIM.KILL said:


> Because there are so many posts and I'm tired.
> And my energy is better spent on something that matters.


Our issues with how you treat us certainly matters whether you believe so or not.


----------



## Zehlua (Apr 6, 2018)

Astusthefox said:


> I don’t think cub porn or beastiality should exist either; however if someone is turned on by having themselves put in that situation, its not harming anyone else in the process, all the power to them to find pleasure in a visual representation. Anyways when trying to actually find those who like screwing dogs or children, physical material makes it much easier to track them down and prevent anyone form being hurt if of course people can see it fast enough... to many grey lines >.>


Do you believe this art can be used to encourage bad behaviour or advertise it to likeminded people who ARE engaging in criminal activity?


----------



## KILL.MAIM.KILL (Apr 6, 2018)

Zehlua said:


> Our issues with how you treat us certainly matters whether you believe so or not.



There are no issues with how I treat anyone. My posts aren't directed to you.

And no, it doesn't matter. It's petty internet drama.
Get over it.

And do something more productive. I'm drawing right now.
I suck, but at least it's not making drama.


----------



## Zehlua (Apr 6, 2018)

KILL.MAIM.KILL said:


> There are no issues with how I treat anyone. My posts aren't directed to you.
> 
> And no, it doesn't matter. It's petty internet drama.
> Get over it.
> ...


Please do not gaslight or invalidate me.


----------



## KILL.MAIM.KILL (Apr 6, 2018)

Zehlua said:


> Please do not gaslight or invalidate me.



I am doing no such thing. You are being ridiculous.
And obviously, you must live a very, VERY sheltered life if you think that me telling you not to be a dick is "gaslighting."


----------



## Zehlua (Apr 6, 2018)

Please do not invalidate me by calling me ridiculous. 
You did not tell me not to be a dick.
You are also invalidating me by telling me I live a sheltered life.


----------



## Astus (Apr 6, 2018)

Zehlua said:


> Do you believe this art can be used to encourage bad behaviour or advertise it to likeminded people who ARE engaging in criminal activity?



Potentially it can, otherwise I wouldn’t have suggested it can be used to find those people and do something about it. And then, as I pointed out, you actually have an avenue where you can find the people consuming the content and track them down; example being that person on BF.me that was caught. 

There is a theory in pornography that constantly stimulating yourself sexually to visual material helps reinforce ideas. And when you do it every single day you downgrade neurons so in the moment people may become more impulsive for a day or two trying to replicate the first time (like drug addiction except a shorter upgrading time and no withdrawal symptoms for almost everyone). Though to actually make someone break a social more would require them to not be all that right in the head


----------



## KILL.MAIM.KILL (Apr 6, 2018)

Zehlua said:


> Please do not invalidate me by calling me ridiculous.
> You did not tell me not to be a dick.
> You are also invalidating me by telling me I live a sheltered life.



My patience with you is seriously running out.
There's no such thing as invalidation. Not in this instance, anyway.
Go back to your "genderfluid" echo chamber or wherever, please.
You're clearly not prepared for the real world if you think that non-hostile words on a screen are being abusive.
You're playing the victim. You've run out of arguments against me, so you're just crying wolf and trying to frame me as an abuser.
That's not okay.
And you know what? Falsely accusing people of such things and throwing these terms around like they're nothing actually makes _you _toxic.

Because I've lived through this shit, I've seen real gaslighting and denying, and the people who did it to me also tried to make it out like I was the one in the wrong.

Shut the hell up and ignore me, or leave and go outside for once.
Either way, I'm done with you. Reply again and you'll be the first to go on my block list.
Temporarily, of course, because I don't like blocking, but seems like it's the only way to get you to stop.


----------



## Zehlua (Apr 6, 2018)

Astusthefox said:


> Potentially it can, otherwise I wouldn’t have suggested it can be used to find those people and do something about it. And then, as I pointed out, you actually have an avenue where you can find the people consuming the content and track them down; example being that person on BF.me that was caught.
> 
> There is a theory in pornography that constantly stimulating yourself sexually to visual material helps reinforce ideas. And when you do it every single day you downgrade neurons so in the moment people may become more impulsive for a day or two trying to replicate the first time (like drug addiction except a shorter upgrading time and no withdrawal symptoms for almost everyone). Though to actually make someone break a social more would require them to not be all that right in the head


Is that potential worth the risk?

Your perspective is really fascinating


----------



## Astus (Apr 6, 2018)

Zehlua said:


> Is that potential worth the risk?
> 
> Your perspective is really fascinating



there will likely always be pedos (or really any type of person out there who will do harm to others for self benefit be it sexual or not), so finding a way to either get them help or prevent them from doing what they’re doing would... I assume (as I’m not an expert on this) would be better? Or at least my logic would have me believe 

I’ve just spent so much time of my life trying to understand myself, and other people that I’ve either come up with an illogical idea to satisfy myself and my morals, or i’ve come closer to understanding the truth... so I don’t know if it’s really fascinating or not so I’ll take your word on it


----------



## Zehlua (Apr 6, 2018)

KILL.MAIM.KILL said:


> My patience with you is seriously running out.
> There's no such thing as invalidation. Not in this instance, anyway.
> Go back to your "genderfluid" echo chamber or wherever, please.
> You're clearly not prepared for the real world if you think that non-hostile words on a screen are being abusive.
> ...


You do realize these are abusive tactics which have been confirmed by multiple studies, all of which are put forth by reputable sources such as PhD researchers? Invalidation, gaslighting, and backing into an emotional corner are just some of the ones I've seen you use to hurt people's feeling and foster an environment of insecurity.

Please stop insulting me.

I've been through abusive situations myself, and in some of those situations, I was also the bad guy. It wasn't good vs. evil, it was hurt person vs. hurt person continuing to hurt each other with unchecked aggression.

Since you weren't aware of this, I'm currently sitting outside on a beach. I don't like your insinuation that I'm sheltered, and therefore inexperienced. That's also blatant invalidation and insulting.


----------



## Simo (Apr 6, 2018)

Geez, this is still going? I sense a lock, coming up.


----------



## KILL.MAIM.KILL (Apr 6, 2018)

Zehlua said:


> You do realize these are abusive tactics which have been confirmed by multiple studies, all of which are put forth by reputable sources such as PhD researchers? Invalidation, gaslighting, and backing into an emotional corner are just some of the ones I've seen you use to hurt people's feeling and foster an environment of insecurity.
> 
> Please stop insulting me.
> 
> ...



Look, you're either a painfully unfunny parody account, or you're so far removed from reality it's not worth talking to you.
You are a walking stereotype. I want to believe you're just being satirical right now, but we live in dark times. I can't be sure. 

Either way. I think it's block time.


----------



## Zehlua (Apr 6, 2018)

Astusthefox said:


> there will likely always be pedos (or really any type of person out there who will do harm to others for self benefit be it sexual or not), so finding a way to either get them help or prevent them from doing what they’re doing would... I assume (as I’m not an expert on this) would be better? Or at least my logic would have me believe
> 
> I’ve just spent so much time of my life trying to understand myself, and other people that I’ve either come up with an illogical idea to satisfy myself and my morals, or i’ve come closer to understanding the truth... so I don’t know if it’s really fascinating or not so I’ll take your word on it


I have heard that pedophiles are wired differently in the brain, and some of them take antidepressants that greatly suppress or diminish sexual urges.

Many pedophiles who haven't done anything wrong fear talking to even licensed professionals for fear they'll be arrested for perceived criminal intent.

I think we should respectfully mentally treat those who are seeking genuine help and medication in order to live a healthy, harmless, non-criminal life.


----------



## Zehlua (Apr 6, 2018)

KILL.MAIM.KILL said:


> Look, you're either a painfully unfunny parody account, or you're so far removed from reality it's not worth talking to you.
> You are a walking stereotype. I want to believe you're just being satirical right now, but we live in dark times. I can't be sure.
> 
> Either way. I think it's block time.


A stereotype of what?


----------



## KILL.MAIM.KILL (Apr 6, 2018)

I don't believe there's such thing as a non-offending pedophile. They won't get any of my sympathy.
There are plenty of others who deserve it more.


----------



## KILL.MAIM.KILL (Apr 6, 2018)

Zehlua said:


> A stereotype of what?



A typical leftist extremist/identity politics preacher/"social justice warrior"/whatever the right term is.


----------



## Astus (Apr 6, 2018)

Zehlua said:


> I have heard that pedophiles are wired differently in the brain, and some of them take antidepressants that greatly suppress or diminish sexual urges.
> 
> Many pedophiles who haven't done anything wrong fear talking to even licensed professionals for fear they'll be arrested for perceived criminal intent.
> 
> I think we should respectfully mentally treat those who are seeking genuine help and medication in order to live a healthy, harmless, non-criminal life.



It is possible they are wired differently, I haven’t looked much into it except coming across one story of a pedophile who received drug therapies and really just got into other weird kinks (likely due to the fact that they knew they could no longer have other thoughts so they made themselves like something else)

I imagine those drugs work because they keep your mood stable and keep you from having urges to do things like sex especially when you’re down or happy... stuff like that 

It would be nice if there was less stigmatisim, that way they can come out as needing help and then treat them. But society isn’t likely to change 



KILL.MAIM.KILL said:


> I don't believe there's such thing as a non-offending pedophile. They won't get any of my sympathy.
> There are plenty of others who deserve it more.



Depends how you look at it. If you include thought crimes, then yes I doubt there are any innocent pedos out there. If no one has actively gone after a child though... and they haven’t looked up any child porn or pictures of nude children, I don’t see them as much of a perpetrator. It would be nice if they could get some help, seeing as likely they cannot help their own feelings; though those that do harm in one way or another absolutely deserve 0 sympathy from anyone.


----------



## KILL.MAIM.KILL (Apr 6, 2018)

Astusthefox said:


> It is possible they are wired differently, I haven’t looked much into it except coming across one story of a pedophile who received drug therapies and really just got into other weird kinks (likely due to the fact that they knew they could no longer have other thoughts so they made themselves like something else)
> 
> I imagine those drugs work because they keep your mood stable and keep you from having urges to do things like sex especially when you’re down or happy... stuff like that
> 
> ...



Thing is, I don't believe in the whole "guilty pedophile who wants help" either. I think they pretty much all know exactly what they're doing.
These kinds of sexual perversions don't just appear out of nowhere.


----------



## Astus (Apr 6, 2018)

KILL.MAIM.KILL said:


> Thing is, I don't believe in the whole "guilty pedophile who wants help" either. I think they pretty much all know exactly what they're doing.
> These kinds of sexual perversions don't just appear out of nowhere.



I’m no expert in the field, but I had an interest in using diapers since the age of about three. Of course I had no idea about anything related to sex and it wasn’t until I was in my teens that I pieced it together. 

If you’re referring to someone who has actually done something and wants help, im right there with you. They knew what they were doing and they deserve the fullest punishment the law can offer. If however it’s a teenager or whatever who comes up to a psychologist or whatever and says that they’ve been getting urges to have sex with children, I think that is a good thing and society should urge those people to come out before they actually do something


----------



## Zehlua (Apr 6, 2018)

KILL.MAIM.KILL said:


> A typical leftist extremist/identity politics preacher/"social justice warrior"/whatever the right term is.


I'm none of those things, nor have I ever heard of half of them. The fuck is an identity politics preacher?


----------



## Zehlua (Apr 6, 2018)

Astusthefox said:


> It is possible they are wired differently, I haven’t looked much into it except coming across one story of a pedophile who received drug therapies and really just got into other weird kinks (likely due to the fact that they knew they could no longer have other thoughts so they made themselves like something else)
> 
> I imagine those drugs work because they keep your mood stable and keep you from having urges to do things like sex especially when you’re down or happy... stuff like that
> 
> ...



Likely because hey, we'd all be equally terrified if it was someone who liked stomping on small animals (which is, by the way, an actual kink that I detest.)

Harmful kinks are harmful, simply put. And if someone doesn't seek immediate help before they do something they know is harmful, that was their choice, and sad to say they do deserve to be criminalized for choosing harm over help.


----------



## Zehlua (Apr 6, 2018)

KILL.MAIM.KILL said:


> Thing is, I don't believe in the whole "guilty pedophile who wants help" either. I think they pretty much all know exactly what they're doing.
> These kinds of sexual perversions don't just appear out of nowhere.


Correct.

The ones who do act make the conscious decision to do so, and of course they know it's morally wrong.
That's why there are plenty of baffling episodes of To Catch a Predator, in which we know full well these people would keep preying on kids provided they never got caught.


----------



## Zehlua (Apr 6, 2018)

KILL.MAIM.KILL said:


> Mhm, but you are.
> 
> Identity politics = shit like "gender identity" and new, overly complicated sexuality labels.
> You're the kind of person to parrot extreme liberal ideas that you read about on Tumblr, is what I'm saying.
> ...



I've never heard of it being called identity politics. That's a new one for me.
I only use tumblr to find awesome pictures of ice cream monster trucks and botanical gardens. I know it has a reputation for being full of 14 year old idiots with half-brained opinions and bizarre Supernatural ships, but I simply don't follow or bother with those blogs. I only like funny posts and cool pictures and neat comics that resonate with me.
So you're going to be prejudiced against me simply because I use he/they pronouns? Isn't that basically sexist?

The terms you have a beef with aren't that complicated. Here's a handy guide to mine:

Demisexual = I don't like being romantic or sexual with strangers. It seems unsafe.

Asexual = Sex is pretty "meh" for me.

Sex-Positive = I like to talk about the science of sex.

Genderfluid = For me, this means I like to dress in men's or women's clothes. I don't like being told that random stuff is "just for girls" or "just for boys." Why can't a dude wear a dress if a girl can wear pants and plaid flannels? Seems pretty common sense to me.

Panromantic = I can feel romantic towards anybody if given the right person and circumstances.

Enbysexual = I'm most likely to have sex with someone who is androgynous or dresses in both men's and women's attire.


----------



## KILL.MAIM.KILL (Apr 6, 2018)

Zehlua said:


> I've never heard of it being called identity politics. That's a new one for me.
> I only use tumblr to find awesome pictures of ice cream monster trucks and botanical gardens. I know it has a reputation for being full of 14 year old idiots with half-brained opinions and bizarre Supernatural ships, but I simply don't follow or bother with those blogs. I only like funny posts and cool pictures and neat comics that resonate with me.
> So you're going to be prejudiced against me simply because I use he/they pronouns? Isn't that basically sexist?



Uh, no it's not, it would be "genderist," since you probably don't believe in the concept of sex (or at least believe it to be irrelevant.)
And I'm criticizing your "gender identity," not your sex.


----------



## Zehlua (Apr 6, 2018)

KILL.MAIM.KILL said:


> Uh, no it's not, it would be "genderist," since you probably don't believe in the concept of sex (or at least believe it to be irrelevant.)
> And I'm criticizing your "gender identity," not your sex.


I've never used nor even seen the term "genderist" before now.

Sex does matter, tho? It clearly, totally does, as we can both probably agree.

Sex = Genitals

Gender = How you look and act, and sometimes you might ask for different pronouns to reflect the role you've made or assigned for yourself.

That's as complicated at it is.


----------



## verneder (Apr 6, 2018)

I tend to have unpopular opinions but here it goes. DONT GET PISSED OFF BY MY OPINION, and if anyone takes this as offense, then dang, as i was always taught, “get over your self and forget about it, kid” 

IF YA FURSONA IS YOUNG OR HAS A DIAPER, FINE.

IF YA MASTURBATE TO DIAPER PORN (or cub porn), THEN TAKE A LONG DAMN WALK OF A SHORT PEIR.

I mean I look at a lot of furry porn, but come on. Anyone who finds diapers sexy are well, a little bit of a creep. It is kind of fucked up in my eyes, sorry. I would never trust my young children around someone who fetishizes diapers. It is extremely strange and creepy.

I am nervous about posting this because I don’t want to get attacked, But who cares, Y’all can learn that everyone has their own opinion.


----------



## Zehlua (Apr 6, 2018)

verneder said:


> I tend to have unpopular opinions but here it goes. DONT GET PISSED OFF BY MY OPINION, and if anyone takes this as offense, then dang, as i was always taught, “get over your self and forget about it, kid”
> 
> IF YA FURSONA IS YOUNG OR HAS A DIAPER, FINE.
> 
> ...


Oh dude, I level with you. I wouldn't trust our baby boy with someone like that either. That's exactly like leaving my dogs with a dude who likes videos of people getting buttfucked by dobermans.


----------



## Orthogonal (Apr 6, 2018)

Astusthefox said:


> Also look when it was last active, well before the policy for no cub artwork on FA went into effect. There’s no doubt that there are those who are pedophiles which engage in such behavior using the fandom as a conduit. That however doesn’t mean that babyfurs generally let the be and do whatever they want. A perfect example was when the FBI did a sweep of a site called BF.me after users reported people trying to solicit underage (13+) users. Reportedly they found the people doing it and caught them before they did anything else. There are people behind the scenes ensuring those few people who would cause harm to others, especially on sites like inkbunny.
> 
> Then comes to the part which obviosuly will be read wrong and quoted and make people freak out and wave their arms around like they’re on fire or something... idk... but I have talked with people who consume cub related artwork and all but a very few have made a decently valid point (which I feel is both truthful and in some cases an excuse). The people claim that for them, it’s not about an adult having sex with a kid, it’s not a kid having sex with a kid or doing mature stuff, whatever. What they see is themselves as an adult with another consenting adult mind in a younger person’s body. It’s not as if they want to go out and harm children, it’s that they want to have things done to them as if they were in a younger person’s body. This is like auto-zoophilia, where the people don’t want to screw animals but have the animals screw them as if they were an animal.... Which in itself isn’t something malicious in intent, its just someone trying to satisfy a kink which is directed towards themselves. Obviously there are reservations about doing that kind of stuff and I still find it extremely questionable and rather gross... however if they’re not doing harm to anyone else and their projected actions aren’t signaling harm to anyone else, why should they not be allowed to do it? Now obviosuly there are grey lines there that when crossed completely go against the idea of cultural liberalism; like projecting your thoughts and emotions onto another then preforming the act... though I imagine the majority of sane people wouldn’t cross such a line (or I hope they won’t at least >.>) so there isn’t much concern there when you have others hopefully looking out for that.



Members are still joining the group. I have evidence of this.

As for the quotations I have singled out, they illustrate the behaviors I and others are alarmed by. The BF.me is proof that these activities do happen and simply relying on the honor system among babyfurs when minors are at stake is lunacy. Not every den of this type of activity is going to be exposed by the babyfurs witnessing it. There needs to be a more permanent and foolproof solution.

As the behaviors you described particular babyfurs exhibiting, they need to be treated by psychiatric professionals. Individuals who feel these way should not be left to deal these conditions on their own. Even you said you were disturbed by these behaviors and thoughts.

As for bringing up your academic record to distract from the issue at hand, I was valedictorian of my high school with 4.1 GPA and earned an scholarship to a top-tier university, which graduated from with decent 3.5 cumulative GPA, because I majored in both Business and Computer Science. I never did sports because I worked in the afternoon and nights. My company will probably back me for a MBA when the time comes. Now you may be asking how this is relevant.

It is not.

You brought up academic achievements to humanize yourself. This is not necessary. I never said you were less of a person for being a babyfur. That would be ridiculous and clearly ignoring your rights as human being. I do not think you personally are pedophile. My concern is with the collective babyfur community on FA which exhibits behaviors that seems to instinctively and consistently protect pedophiles and cub pornographers in their ranks. They work to get groups and individual that are concerned about this banned, then jeer after they have been banned. Like this man:

Userpage of woofwoofwoof -- Fur Affinity [dot] net

They got him banned because he was reported cub pornography. Look at the shouts. I do not see any of those users suspended. See the imbalance.

So for the last time, I do not think all babyfurs are pedophiles. However, they are not policing this problem in their community as they should and in an age of where FOSTA/SESTA is now the law of the land, I am genuinely concerned about FA. Maybe FOSTA/SESTA will thin out the moderators who are not up for the job but something has got to give. Backpage just when down today. There are rumors that the FBI has talking to the company owns Inkbunny. How confident are we that FA will not be found wanting?

You said FA cracked down once on cub/child pornography. Maybe they need to do it again.


----------



## Zhalo (Apr 6, 2018)

KILL.MAIM.KILL said:


> I don't believe there's such thing as a non-offending pedophile. They won't get any of my sympathy.
> There are plenty of others who deserve it more.


So you believe in thought crimes... that's nice. Just because someone has a problem like being attracted to children does not mean they are a bad person. It is not something they chose to be attracted to and I imagine for most pedophiles it bothers them deeply and they wish they were not attracted to chirldren.


KILL.MAIM.KILL said:


> Thing is, I don't believe in the whole "guilty pedophile who wants help" either. I think they pretty much all know exactly what they're doing.
> These kinds of sexual perversions don't just appear out of nowhere.


I believe very strongly in rehabilitative justice rather than punitive. I think it is much more beneficial to society if we encourage people to seek help if they need it, rather than hide there problems in fear that they will be punished harshly and ostracized by their peers.  The stigma attached to pedophiles is so great in our culture that people who would otherwise seek out help do not. We don't have a stigma with almost any other psychological issue. People are able to get help with things like depression or anxiety, then live out their lives better with the help they received. The same should be true for people who suffer from pedophilia, but people with attitudes towards pedophiles like yours are not helping make that the case.


----------



## ccfrsq (Apr 6, 2018)

Simo said:


> Geez, this is still going? I sense a lock, coming up.


God I hope so!


----------



## Orthogonal (Apr 6, 2018)

Zhalo said:


> So you believe in thought crimes... that's nice. Just because someone has a problem like being attracted to children does not mean they are a bad person. It is not something they chose to be attracted to and I imagine for most pedophiles it bothers them deeply and they wish they were not attracted to chirldren.
> 
> I believe very strongly in rehabilitative justice rather than punitive. I think it is much more beneficial to society if we encourage people to seek help if they need it, rather than hide there problems in fear that they will be punished harshly and ostracized by their peers.  The stigma attached to pedophiles is so great in our culture that people who would otherwise seek out help do not. We don't have a stigma with almost any other psychological issue. People are able to get help with things like depression or anxiety and then live out there lives better with the help they received. The same should be true for people who suffer from pedophilia, but people with attitudes towards pedophiles like yours are not helping make that the case.



I believe in rehabilitative justice as well, too, but removal is the best option for pedophiles currently because, and Astus would know better than I would, we are years from even having a the faintest hope of a relatively foolproof pharmacological and or psychiatric treatment for pedophiles. 

Furthermore, while we do need to encourage pedophiles to turn themselves in for treatment, it is wishful thinking to believe they all will. This is why we have stings to catch these predators before they can harm minors. Laws like FOSTA/SESTA will further enhance law enforcement capabilities.


----------



## Orthogonal (Apr 6, 2018)

KILL.MAIM.KILL said:


> Uh, no it's not, it would be "genderist," since you probably don't believe in the concept of sex (or at least believe it to be irrelevant.)
> And I'm criticizing your "gender identity," not your sex.



Is really necessary right now, Maim. Is how Zehlua identifies himself hurting you? No?

Meanwhile, we are making arguments about behaviors that actually are harmful.


----------



## Infrarednexus (Apr 6, 2018)

This whole thing is getting ridiculous. Will you all kindly stop this nonsense and have some good fun on some of the other threads with the rest of us?


----------



## ccfrsq (Apr 6, 2018)

Infrarednexus said:


> This whole thing is getting ridiculous. Will you all kindly stop this nonsense and have some good fun on some of the other threads with the rest of us?




Wait, WHAT??  There are other threads?  Cool!!


----------



## Zhalo (Apr 6, 2018)

Orthogonal said:


> I believe in rehabilitative justice as well, too, but removal is the best option for pedophiles currently because, and Astus would know better than I would, we are years from even having a the faintest hope of a relatively foolproof pharmacological and or psychiatric treatment for pedophiles.
> 
> Furthermore, while we do need to encourage pedophiles to turn themselves in for treatment, it is wishful thinking to believe they all will. This is why we have stings to catch these predators before they can harm minors. Laws like FOSTA/SESTA will further enhance law enforcement capabilities.


Almost no treatment in the field of psychology is foolproof and It is not right to lock people up for a crime they never actually committed. Treatment of pedophiles usually focuses on reducing/controlling urges around children...which is not actually that difficult of a thing to do, most people can control their sexual urges. It is not wishful thinking people with other kinds of mental illness go to psychologists all the time, all that would be required to happen is a shift in the public attitude towards pedophiles from "pedophiles are criminals" to "pedophiles are sick people who need help".


FOSTA is a horrible bill and shouldn't have been passed. It significantly hurts free speech on the internet. It is going to cause many sites to have to shut down due to it making them liable for their users actions, sites like:
Craigslist personals section 
pounced.org
Several community's on Reddit have been baned because of FOSTA
and obviously backpage.com

Im sure more sites are going to have to shut down as well, once FOSTA is officially singed into law. If you want to learn more about why it is bad I will put some links below:
www.eff.org: How Congress Censored the Internet
Stop SESTA/FOSTA


----------



## BahgDaddy (Apr 7, 2018)

Infrarednexus said:


> This whole thing is getting ridiculous. Will you all kindly stop this nonsense and have some good fun on some of the other threads with the rest of us?



But but but we can rant about pedophiles! It's so much fun!


----------



## Orthogonal (Apr 7, 2018)

BahgDaddy said:


> But but but we can rant about pedophiles! It's so much fun!



Specifically we are talking about certain aspects of the babyfur community on FA and whether they will meet muster under FOSTA/SESTA.


----------



## BahgDaddy (Apr 7, 2018)

Orthogonal said:


> Specifically we are talking about certain aspects of the babyfur community on FA and whether they will meet muster under FOSTA/SESTA.



Doesn't the language of the bill only effect websites where people would potentially be involved with sex trade? That doesn't happen on FA. In fact I'm convinced 90% of FA users are virgins.


----------



## Orthogonal (Apr 7, 2018)

BahgDaddy said:


> Doesn't the language of the bill only effect websites where people would potentially be involved with sex trade? That doesn't happen on FA. In fact I'm convinced 90% of FA users are virgins.



The exact text could be construed to encompass materials that promote or glorify prostitution, sex trafficking, and or child exploitation. Promotion and glorification could potentially extend to works of fiction or pictures.


----------



## BahgDaddy (Apr 7, 2018)

Orthogonal said:


> The exact text could be construed to encompass materials that promote or glorify prostitution, sex trafficking, and or child exploitation. Promotion and glorification could potentially extend to works of fiction or pictures.



Oh... great. So even me saying "prostitution should be legal" could become illegal. (NOTICE TO FBI: I DON'T THINK IT SHOULD BE LEGAL. I'M JOKING. COMPLETELY. HEH. HEH...)


----------



## Zehlua (Apr 7, 2018)

BahgDaddy said:


> Oh... great. So even me saying "prostitution should be legal" could become illegal. (NOTICE TO FBI: I DON'T THINK IT SHOULD BE LEGAL. I'M JOKING. COMPLETELY. HEH. HEH...)


According to that Snowden fella, they can already see everything. They already know whether literally all of us are engaging in illegal activity or not.
If they don't, Google is trying, which is why I've received 5 Huggies advertisements in the past hour. We have a baby in the house, but still... I haven't seen this much aggressive marketing from them since the Mexican toothpaste incident...


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Apr 7, 2018)

In addition to what has already been said and in defence of the ABDL / Babyfur culture, I'm deciding weather it would be beneficial to link a documentary targeted specifically at ABDLs themselves to shed more light on this debate, or weather it would cause more controversy and divide.


----------



## Astus (Apr 7, 2018)

Orthogonal said:


> Members are still joining the group. I have evidence of this.
> 
> As for the quotations I have singled out, they illustrate the behaviors I and others are alarmed by. The BF.me is proof that these activities do happen and simply relying on the honor system among babyfurs when minors are at stake is lunacy. Not every den of this type of activity is going to be exposed by the babyfurs witnessing it. There needs to be a more permanent and foolproof solution.
> 
> ...



Re read what I wrote and the susequent posts I said regarding the subject and the issue with pedos in the part of the Fandom, what it potentially means, why it happens, etc... I'm not going to explain it over and over again because that's insanity. Understand with or without babyfurs pedophiles are going to exist and have existed for a long while before that, just look at the Romans and Greeks. Having pedos drawn to people who could potentally do something is better than having them make their own closed communities and do things that way. 

Also read my post regarding kinks involving oneself in a different body with the same mind. On top of that understand that a small minority of babyfurs are pedos, it's not a 50/50 split, it's likely a very small number 


To respond to your issues. As you said, there is no need to humanize because ABDLs are people too, and people with a sense of morality will report people as with the bf.me thing. Most of the time from what I've seen it's more the government or law enforcement taking extra steps that potentially could cost people. Generally because the pedos in question haven't harmed a child or anything rather they've been consuming porn. People are still smart enough and have the morals to single out the people who 1. Threaten the childhood of others they wish they could get back 2. The community they are currently a part of. Pedos aren't just going to come out and say that they're a pedo, it's a lot to expect anyone to be able to guess and report it when thr person could be innocent 

You know the definition of a disorder? It's something that affects with the activities of daily living. If someone is not having their daily lives, their social life, their work life, they're not harming anyone else, and have an ability to function and do daily tasks; there is no issue psychologically. Me being bothered by seeing other kinks doesn't constitute it as a disorder or something that needs therapy. Those that do have issues with their activities of daily living would need help, but again that's a small minority of people. The example of my achievemets was to demonstrate this idea, not to brag, or humanize myself (because if you didn't see me as a human you may need some psychiatric help yourself). There are many people like me who are ABDLs, I'm no exception. It was not a distraction from the topic at hand, it was proving a point about the topic. Don't make assumptions it's a logical fallacy, I figured with your education in business they would've given you a course of logical fallacies and why you shouldn't use them when discussing a topic.


I looked at the profile, and all I see is people generally saying 'should've gotten banned and wow their did quickly, surprised by the speed in which FA did it'. You blatantly assumed all those who commented are into cub, false they were commenting about the user being banned. The profile was also started in 2006. As you know I look up babyfur artwork, and on FA very rarely I will see new mostly cub stories pop up, and then dissappear fairly quickly (a couple of days). I've even seen artists who aren't drawing cub get banned. Relics of the past aren't accurate representations of the Fandom today, they're history. 

Other people went into the whole FOSTA thing. 

Also good job with your schooling, it's nice to see people actually taking school seriously and doing well


----------



## KILL.MAIM.KILL (Apr 7, 2018)

Orthogonal said:


> Is really necessary right now, Maim. Is how Zehlua identifies himself hurting you? No?
> 
> Meanwhile, we are making arguments about behaviors that actually are harmful.



Well, actually, the way they choose to enforce strict personality-based ideas of "gender" whilst disregarding sex is both discriminatory against gender nonconforming people and women.  Which harms a lot of people globally.

So yes, I suppose it does, in the gramd scheme of things.

But that isn't the topic at hand, is it?


----------



## KILL.MAIM.KILL (Apr 7, 2018)

Zhalo said:


> So you believe in thought crimes... that's nice. Just because someone has a problem like being attracted to children does not mean they are a bad person. It is not something they chose to be attracted to and I imagine for most pedophiles it bothers them deeply and they wish they were not attracted to chirldren.
> 
> I believe very strongly in rehabilitative justice rather than punitive. I think it is much more beneficial to society if we encourage people to seek help if they need it, rather than hide there problems in fear that they will be punished harshly and ostracized by their peers.  The stigma attached to pedophiles is so great in our culture that people who would otherwise seek out help do not. We don't have a stigma with almost any other psychological issue. People are able to get help with things like depression or anxiety, then live out their lives better with the help they received. The same should be true for people who suffer from pedophilia, but people with attitudes towards pedophiles like yours are not helping make that the case.



No.
Not thought crimes.
Read my post again.
Consuming child porn is an offense, and I don't believe there are any pedophiles simply attractes to children without a strong desire to rape or abuse them. "Non offending pedophiles" who feel bad about themselves and want to seek help are basically an urban legend, everyone talks about them, but I've yet to see one.

They tend to wear their pedophilia with pride, and blame other people for "making taboos" rather than realizing they're fucked up. Not once have I seen one that was willing to change.

Rehabilitive justice doesn't work.
We don't live in a perfect, fantasy world.
Most people don't change, for better or worse.
For example, we currently lock up sex offenders in the hope that they'll _get better._ But do you know just how many of them offend again as soon as they get out? Even if their sentence was greater than 10 years?
These people never change.
The true scum of humanity will never be good. And also, even if they never offended again, some crimes are unforgivable.

The world is rapidly dying. We don't have the time to try out this _everyone's good deep down inside _nonsense, and time and time again it's proven to be useless and actively contributes towards the problem.

Earth is overpopulatedml, and there are many innocent people without food or shelter.
Put two and two together.

Kill the sex offenders, make the world a better place, and use the resources that are wasted on trying to "rehabilitate" worthless people to give to those who actually need it.

And don't you dare tell me I should feel sorry for pedophiles and rapists. Not a chance. They are beneath animals.


----------



## BahgDaddy (Apr 7, 2018)

Zehlua said:


> According to that Snowden fella, they can already see everything. They already know whether literally all of us are engaging in illegal activity or not.
> If they don't, Google is trying, which is why I've received 5 Huggies advertisements in the past hour. We have a baby in the house, but still... I haven't seen this much aggressive marketing from them since the Mexican toothpaste incident...



Not neccearily. Some of this information is encrypted and merely stored in NSA's mega internet warehouse in Utah - servers so large that literally the entire internet is dumped into them for later parsing. It's a matter of sifting thorough it and decrypting stuff tho, which isn't easy, even for NSA. 

Further, Google usually tracks you merely through cookies, which are very easy to control.


----------



## Zhalo (Apr 7, 2018)

KILL.MAIM.KILL said:


> Consuming child porn is an offense, and I don't believe there are any pedophiles simply attractes to children without a strong desire to rape or abuse them. "Non offending pedophiles" who feel bad about themselves and want to seek help are basically an urban legend, everyone talks abo


Literally just google "non-offending pedophiles" and there are many results and news articles. You can be attracted to someone, but not want to rape them you know that right? Let's take the inverse of pedophilia for example, gerontophilla. It would be ridiculous to say that someone who is a gerontophile must Also have a strong urge to rape and abuse old people as well as being attracted to them.


KILL.MAIM.KILL said:


> Rehabilitive justice doesn't work.
> We don't live in a perfect, fantasy world.
> Most people don't change, for better or worse.
> For example, we currently lock up sex offenders in the hope that they'll _get better._ But do you know just how many of them offend again as soon as they get out? Even if their sentence was greater than 10 years?


Rehabilitative justice is effective, we do not currently have a rehabilitative justice system in the US we have a punitive justice system, which doesn't work very well... this is a topic for a different thread.


KILL.MAIM.KILL said:


> Earth is overpopulatedml, and there are many innocent people without food or shelter.
> Put two and two together.
> 
> Kill the sex offenders, make the world a better place, and use the resources that are wasted on trying to "rehabilitate" worthless people to give to those who actually need it.


...that's nice. I personally don't believe we should consider any human life as worthless


----------



## Zehlua (Apr 7, 2018)

BahgDaddy said:


> Not neccearily. Some of this information is encrypted and merely stored in NSA's mega internet warehouse in Utah - servers so large that literally the entire internet is dumped into them for later parsing. It's a matter of sifting thorough it and decrypting stuff tho, which isn't easy, even for NSA.
> 
> Further, Google usually tracks you merely through cookies, which are very easy to control.


I find it interesting that Google targets me with advertisements related to things I've talked about within earshot of my computer or phone, but have never searched for. I never deliberately wanted to buy toothpaste, but my Spanish-speaking partner and I were joking for days about toothpaste being a bizarre innuendo for orgasming. Google picked up on that, and I started receiving Mexican toothpaste ads.

I also mentioned a furry's name one day, and five minutes later YouTube began giving me commercials from a company with a similar-sounding name.


----------



## KILL.MAIM.KILL (Apr 7, 2018)

Zhalo said:


> Literally just google "non-offending pedophiles" and there are many results and news articles. You can be attracted to someone, but not want to rape them you know that right? Let's take the inverse of pedophilia for example, gerontophilla. It would be ridiculous to say that someone who is a gerontophile must Also have a strong urge to rape and abuse old people as well as being attracted to them.



Speculative articles are not direct evidence. Once again, it's merely rumors.
And that's a phony analogy. Gerontophilia is rare, and not to mention, they're adults.



Zhalo said:


> Rehabilitative justice is effective, we do not currently have a rehabilitative justice system in the US we have a punitive justice system, which doesn't work very well... this is a topic for a different thread.



I'm not talking about the US. I'm talking about worldwide.



Zhalo said:


> ...that's nice. I personally don't believe we should consider any human life as worthless



Some people, by choosing to behave immorally, are worthless.
That's just how it is.
I will never, ever consider sex offenders to be worth anything.


----------



## Zehlua (Apr 7, 2018)

KILL.MAIM.KILL said:


> No.
> Not thought crimes.
> Read my post again.
> Consuming child porn is an offense, and I don't believe there are any pedophiles simply attractes to children without a strong desire to rape or abuse them. "Non offending pedophiles" who feel bad about themselves and want to seek help are basically an urban legend, everyone talks about them, but I've yet to see one.
> ...


Even though I agree with some of what you said here, that's one hell of a bleak way to look at things. Also, how about we not murder people?


----------



## KILL.MAIM.KILL (Apr 7, 2018)

Zehlua said:


> Even though I agree with some of what you said here, that's one hell of a bleak way to look at things. Also, how about we not murder people?



We live in a bleak world.
To be unrealistically optimistic is foolish.

Mm, nah. Some people definitely deserve to die.


----------



## Zehlua (Apr 7, 2018)

KILL.MAIM.KILL said:


> We live in a bleak world.
> To be unrealistically optimistic is foolish.
> 
> Mm, nah. Some people definitely deserve to die.


I mean, you do you. 

I choose to be optimistic despite everything. That's the way I cope with things, and it helps me greatly. As someone who suffers from anxiety and depression, and has attempted suicide, I simply have to hang onto some hope to survive.

Murder doesn't really jive with me. Luckily I'm not in charge of anything important, because there is the off chance that you're right about specific cases.


----------



## KILL.MAIM.KILL (Apr 7, 2018)

Zehlua said:


> I mean, you do you.
> 
> I choose to be optimistic despite everything. That's the way I cope with things, and it helps me greatly. As someone who suffers from anxiety and depression, and has attempted suicide, I simply have to hang onto some hope to survive.
> 
> Murder doesn't really jive with me. Luckily I'm not in charge of anything important, because there is the off chance that you're right about specific cases.



Eh, in my experience, being optimistic is setting yourself up for disappointment. The way I see it, expect the worst, so when the worst does actually happen, you're not surprised. Personally, it's more mentally distressing if I have my hope snuffed out than to never have any at all.


----------



## Zehlua (Apr 7, 2018)

KILL.MAIM.KILL said:


> Eh, in my experience, being optimistic is setting yourself up for disappointment. The way I see it, expect the worst, so when the worst does actually happen, you're not surprised. Personally, it's more mentally distressing if I have my hope snuffed out than to never have any at all.


I had to build on this idea, personally. Aim for the best and prepare for the worst, and definitely have exceedable expectations.

Although in some cases for me, failure is not an option, and I'm too stubborn to give up on the best possible outcome.


----------



## Open_Mind (Apr 7, 2018)

I fear this thread has wandered from it's purpose. I am proud to say I am a Cub/ littlefur Guardian. It is among the most rewarding, and fun, roleplay I've ever done. Now that my children are older teenagers, it is a beautiful way to reminisce. I miss the innocence and simple joy... so all littlefurs will find a friend in me.  ♡

óÓÒò


----------



## Zehlua (Apr 7, 2018)

Open_Mind said:


> I fear this thread has wandered from it's purpose. I am proud to say I am a Cub/ littlefur Guardian. It is among the most rewarding, and fun, roleplay I've ever done. Now that my children are older teenagers, it is a beautiful way to reminisce. I miss the innocence and simple joy... so all littlefurs will find a friend in me.  ♡
> 
> óÓÒò


What are your responsibilities as a guardian?


----------



## BahgDaddy (Apr 7, 2018)

Zehlua said:


> I find it interesting that Google targets me with advertisements related to things I've talked about within earshot of my computer or phone, but have never searched for. I never deliberately wanted to buy toothpaste, but my Spanish-speaking partner and I were joking for days about toothpaste being a bizarre innuendo for orgasming. Google picked up on that, and I started receiving Mexican toothpaste ads.
> 
> I also mentioned a furry's name one day, and five minutes later YouTube began giving me commercials from a company with a similar-sounding name.



I'm sure it's just a coincidence


----------



## Open_Mind (Apr 7, 2018)

Zehlua said:


> What are your responsibilities as a guardian?


Essentially, I act as the 'grown-up' caretaker. I take cues from the Cub/ littlefur, and create the kind of interaction that they are looking for. It might mean playing, feeding, or other types of support.... every Cub is different, and has a different style. At our server, we have a special section that is role-limited set aside for Cubs and their Guardians. Sometimes we play as groups, and sometimes one-on-one.  We have great fun!


----------



## Zehlua (Apr 7, 2018)

Open_Mind said:


> Essentially, I act as the 'grown-up' caretaker. I take cues from the Cub/ littlefur, and create the kind of interaction that they are looking for. It might mean playing, feeding, or other types of support.... every Cub is different, and has a different style. At our server, we have a special section that is role-limited set aside for Cubs and their Guardians. Sometimes we play as groups, and sometimes one-on-one.  We have great fun!


That does sound fun!

I would like to join a similar roleplay, but I fear pedophilic presences and connotations. How does your server handle these things, and is erotic content more prevalent than platonic?


----------



## Open_Mind (Apr 7, 2018)

Zehlua said:


> That does sound fun!
> 
> I would like to join a similar roleplay, but I fear pedophilic presences and connotations. How does your server handle these things, and is erotic content more prevalent than platonic?


That section of our server is limited access, only for those with specific Guardian and Cub roles. It is strictly SFW and is _very_ carefully monitored. We have several long-term members, and I guarantee that the first hint of any thing suspicious would be acted on immediately.


----------



## Simo (Apr 7, 2018)

*passes out free MLP adult sized diapers, to everyone on the thread*

*giggles*


----------



## Zehlua (Apr 7, 2018)

Simo said:


> *passes out free MLP adult sized diapers, to everyone on the thread*
> 
> *giggles*


Someone HAD to have custom made those...

*puts diaper on head, ears poking out of leg holes*


----------



## BahgDaddy (Apr 7, 2018)

Open_Mind said:


> That section of our server is limited access, only for those with specific Guardian and Cub roles. It is strictly SFW and is _very_ carefully monitored. We have several long-term members, and I guarantee that the first hint of any thing suspicious would be acted on immediately.



I've honestly lost interest in most RPs. They never held a whole lot of appeal to begin with, but I have enjoyed a few.


----------



## Zehlua (Apr 7, 2018)

BahgDaddy said:


> I've honestly lost interest in most RPs. They never held a whole lot of appeal to begin with, but I have enjoyed a few.


I really enjoy a good scrap on Furcadia or Furry Amino. I volunteer to play the villain all the time because it gives everybody's "hero" OC's a chance to shine. 

Zehlua is an absolutely ridiculous villain at that, so the edgy/dark OC's can shine as well.

The only annoying part is when a middle schooler shows up and doesn't follow any sort of RP etiquette, but merely does "Lolz so r4ndum!!1!!!" Shit and mimics creepypasta characters. To heck with that noise.


----------



## Open_Mind (Apr 7, 2018)

Zehlua said:


> The only annoying part is when a middle schooler shows up and doesn't follow any sort of RP etiquette


You won't find that at our server. If you're interested shoot me a DM... oh and by the way, it is a Sci-Fi server called Jupiter Colony  **


----------



## Zehlua (Apr 7, 2018)

Open_Mind said:


> You won't find that at our server. If you're interested shoot me a DM... oh and by the way, it is a Sci-Fi server called Jupiter Colony  **


How does science fiction tie into babyfur rp?


----------



## SwirlJelly (Apr 7, 2018)

I had to.


----------



## Orthogonal (Apr 7, 2018)

Astusthefox said:


> You know the definition of a disorder? It's something that affects with the activities of daily living. If someone is not having their daily lives, their social life, their work life, they're not harming anyone else, and have an ability to function and do daily tasks; there is no issue psychologically. Me being bothered by seeing other kinks doesn't constitute it as a disorder or something that needs therapy. Those that do have issues with their activities of daily living would need help, but again that's a small minority of people. The example of my achievemets was to demonstrate this idea, not to brag, or humanize myself (because if you didn't see me as a human you may need some psychiatric help yourself). There are many people like me who are ABDLs, I'm no exception. It was not a distraction from the topic at hand, it was proving a point about the topic. Don't make assumptions it's a logical fallacy, I figured with your education in business they would've given you a course of logical fallacies and why you shouldn't use them when discussing a topic.



You misunderstand me. I am not questioning whether the babyfurs' kink impedes their daily life. I am concerning it is harming others or, at the least, it drives them to protect those who harm others.


----------



## Open_Mind (Apr 7, 2018)

In the past month, I've had the pleasure of interacting with 4 people with littlefur sona's. They we're all extremely shy at first. They were used to being ridiculed, bullied and insulted for the thing that is special to them. They were thankful we created a safe place they could 'be themselves'.

I have no way of knowing what they do or how they act "in real life".  I know this is a damn small sample, but the interaction I've had gives me no reason to think they are any different from the thousands of other furries who have incredible imaginations, who love to daydream, and tell amazing stories.


----------



## BahgDaddy (Apr 8, 2018)

Open_Mind said:


> In the past month, I've had the pleasure of interacting with 4 people with littlefur sona's. They we're all extremely shy at first. They were used to being ridiculed, bullied and insulted for the thing that is special to them. They were thankful we created a safe place they could 'be themselves'.
> 
> I have no way of knowing what they do or how they act "in real life".  I know this is a damn small sample, but the interaction I've had gives me no reason to think they are any different from the thousands of other furries who have incredible imaginations, who love to daydream, and tell amazing stories.



*hugs* You're nice.


----------



## Tytysi (Apr 8, 2018)

Spoiler






KILL.MAIM.KILL said:


> Eh, in my experience, being optimistic is setting yourself up for disappointment. The way I see it, expect the worst, so when the worst does actually happen, you're not surprised. Personally, it's more mentally distressing if I have my hope snuffed out than to never have any at all.






I have more or less looked the other way because I don't like to get in the middle of things, but you've attempted time and time again to launch personal attacks against the people coming to this thread to enjoy themselves and make new friends with similar interests. This is your first and final warning. Do not. Post on my thread again. Don't even bother replying to this. I trust that you're capable of reading and understanding what I am saying without needing for you to verify such. 

Thanks.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 8, 2018)

Tytysi said:


> I have more or less looked the other way because I don't like to get in the middle of things, but you've attempted time and time again to launch personal attacks against the people coming to this thread to enjoy themselves and make new friends with similar interests. This is your first and final warning. Do not. Post on my thread again. Don't even bother replying to this. I trust that you're capable of reading and understanding what I am saying without needing for you to verify such.
> 
> Thanks.


I dunno why but this post upsets me.


----------



## Tytysi (Apr 8, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> I dunno why but this post upsets me.



I am sorry that is the case, but I'm a bit sick of seeing the flames. I'd rather cause some discomfort and end it, than awkwardly try to ignore it and let it continue to rekindle.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 8, 2018)

Tytysi said:


> I am sorry that is the case, but I'm a bit sick of seeing the flames. I'd rather cause some discomfort and end it, than awkwardly try to ignore it and let it continue to rekindle.


Expect flames, not everyone can tolerate diaper furs/babyfurs one of the disadvantage of being in that community. Live with it.


----------



## Tytysi (Apr 8, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> Expect flames, not everyone can tolerate diaper furs/babyfurs one of the disadvantage of being in that community. Live with it.



I can live with a difference of opinion. I will not tolerate someone fucking Up my thread for the sheer hell of it. Non-babyfurs aren't meant to be on this thread, so coming here as a non-babyfur and attacking the audience it is meant to cater to is purely immature, toxic, and violating forum rules. I'm not putting up with it, and I honestly don't feel the need to defend that decision further. 

So please do get back on topic and enjoy babyfur things. No need to further derail.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 8, 2018)

Tytysi said:


> I can live with a difference of opinion. I will not tolerate someone fucking Up my thread for the sheer hell of it. Non-babyfurs aren't meant to be on this thread, so coming here as a non-babyfur and attacking the audience it is meant to cater to is purely immature, toxic, and violating forum rules. I'm not putting up with it, and I honestly don't feel the need to defend that decision further.
> 
> So please do get back on topic and enjoy babyfur things. No need to further derail.


Babyfurs/Diaperfurs is a rather touchy subject. Your thread was already burning before you even made it


----------



## Simo (Apr 8, 2018)

I'm making a whole new line of diapers for lizards, newts and such who pee and cry. There's definitely a demand among the whiny, oh-woe-is-me reptiles, who piss all over. God will be pleased...


----------



## ccfrsq (Apr 8, 2018)

This post is addressed to everyone except KMK and Ink.:

Guys, this thread is a lost cause.  He has won.  He will continue to post, even if he has nothing to say just because he is getting a rise out of everyone.  We will not reason with him.  He has already basically said he had no sympathy for anyone who engages in the activity and also that he would prefer the most extreme dead.  The admins here should have stepped in a long time ago but they are no where to be found.  The only option you all have is to skip over anymore negative post and pretend those people are not here or move to another forum.  Pointing out any arguments is just fuel for his fire and encourages him to keep going.  It is a shame though.  A shame that some people can not have a conversation with out being harassed to the point of submission.


----------



## BahgDaddy (Apr 8, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> Babyfurs/Diaperfurs is a rather touchy subject. Your thread was already burning before you even made it



That's a rather shitty thing to say. But unfortunately true unless more people place these posters on ignore en masse.


----------



## Tytysi (Apr 8, 2018)

No worries. There are mods for a reason, and I do love to point them towards trouble makers. And if others do the same, it would help stamp out this sort of harassment disguised as verbal vomit. So, I'll just suffice to block and let mods take over. 

Also! If any of you guys haven't seen my thread in the art exchange subforum, I am doing a group picture of a bunch of little furs to practice drawing backgrounds, and get more art of my bab.

forums.furaffinity.net: Free Art: - Drawing Your Young Furs

I think ages 4-12 will work best with the bodies for these!


----------



## Cawdabra (Apr 8, 2018)

Zhalo said:


> So you believe in thought crimes... that's nice. Just because someone has a problem like being attracted to children does not mean they are a bad person. It is not something they chose to be attracted to and I imagine for most pedophiles it bothers them deeply and they wish they were not attracted to chirldren.
> 
> I believe very strongly in rehabilitative justice rather than punitive. I think it is much more beneficial to society if we encourage people to seek help if they need it, rather than hide there problems in fear that they will be punished harshly and ostracized by their peers.  The stigma attached to pedophiles is so great in our culture that people who would otherwise seek out help do not. We don't have a stigma with almost any other psychological issue. People are able to get help with things like depression or anxiety, then live out their lives better with the help they received. The same should be true for people who suffer from pedophilia, but people with attitudes towards pedophiles like yours are not helping make that the case.


It's always nice to come across someone who thinks this way. It doesn't seem all that common.


----------



## Orthogonal (Apr 18, 2018)

It is strange thread came before the general uproar against cub porn on Twitter. People are actually doing something now.


----------



## Cawdabra (Apr 18, 2018)

Orthogonal said:


> It is strange thread came before the general uproar against cub porn on Twitter. People are actually doing something now.


Yeah and accomplishing nothing.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 18, 2018)

Cawdabra said:


> Yeah and accomplishing nothing.


Not even Patreon is helping with that Zaush incident.


----------



## Deleted member 115426 (Apr 18, 2018)

Orthogonal said:


> It is strange thread came before the general uproar against cub porn on Twitter. People are actually doing something now.


This thread has nothing to do with porn. Also you clearly just wanted to stir shit up by posting here again.


----------



## Massan Otter (Apr 18, 2018)

I found this snippet from the forum rules interesting, posted in Open Chat this morning. 



 

That last paragraph could be applicable to the behaviour of a number of people on topics like this one.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Apr 18, 2018)

I'm surprised most of us aren't banned yet.


----------



## Zhalo (Apr 18, 2018)

Massan Otter said:


> I found this snippet from the forum rules interesting, posted in Open Chat this morning.
> View attachment 30618
> 
> That last paragraph could be applicable to the behaviour of a number of people on topics like this one.


Well, that would be great if this forum was moderated at all


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 18, 2018)

Zhalo said:


> Well, that would be great if this forum was moderated at all


FA staff aren't so good at following/upholding their own rules anyway.

*ehemzaushehem*


----------



## Deleted member 115426 (Apr 18, 2018)

Massan Otter said:


> I found this snippet from the forum rules interesting, posted in Open Chat this morning.
> View attachment 30618
> 
> That last paragraph could be applicable to the behaviour of a number of people on topics like this one.


This was a thread about finding other babyfurs and then people derailed it and started a witchhunt. I'm rather pissed because this has NOTHING to do with pedophilia and then people derailed this thread and now it just looks offputting to any other babyfurs. This thread has been derailed so much I just wish they'd close it so the harassers can fuck off to another thread.


----------



## ccfrsq (Apr 18, 2018)

Ovi the Dragon said:


> This was a thread about finding other babyfurs and then people derailed it and started a witchhunt. I'm rather pissed because this has NOTHING to do with pedophilia and then people derailed this thread and now it just looks offputting to any other babyfurs. This thread has been derailed so much I just wish they'd close it so the harassers can fuck off to another thread.





Agreed Ovi.  I would wish they would just remove it out right and maybe let the OP try again.


----------



## Deleted member 115426 (Apr 18, 2018)

ccfrsq said:


> Agreed Ovi.  I would wish they would just remove it out right and maybe let the OP try again.


I'm just worried people would harass that one too.


----------



## Deleted member 115426 (Apr 18, 2018)

This thread was just fine until Orthagonal came in and openned the floodgates for other assholes.


----------



## Open_Mind (Apr 18, 2018)

@Tytysi

I suggest you repost and start anew. I say this speaking as someone who, like others here, respects you and engages in constructive, supportive discussion. But this thread is beyond salvage.

Thank you and good luck on finding others that share your particular interests and engagement with the fandom.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 18, 2018)

Ovi the Dragon said:


> This thread was just fine until Orthagonal came in and openned the floodgates for other assholes.


The thread wasn't a complete waste :V
At least we put it across that everyone here aggrees pedophilia is a no-no :V


----------



## Deleted member 115426 (Apr 18, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> The thread wasn't a complete waste :V
> At least we put it across that everyone here aggrees pedophilia is a no-no :V


Yeah. So next one that pops up, please don't try to call us pedos.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 18, 2018)

Ovi the Dragon said:


> please don't try to call us pedos.


I'll try my best :V


----------



## SSJ3Mewtwo (Apr 19, 2018)

Because this thread has been derailed I am going to close it up.  If the OP would like to reopen the topic in a new thread that is fine.

Regarding the banning of users or enforcement of rules:  If you see a post which you think is a rule violation, please report that post/posts.  It is outright impossible for staff to keep an eye on all posts made at all times, which is why reports are important.  Reporting user profiles doesn't direct staff to specific content, which is what we usually need to address.  If you see a post in a thread which appears to be a violation, rather than engage with it and risk further derailing things, please report it.


----------

